# [Sponsored] Review of updated Zowie BenQ Lineup - by Ino



## Ino.

*Review of updated Zowie BenQ Lineup*

As many of you already know Zowie recently joined up with BenQ and now releases updated versions of their whole current lineup. In received the new models from rexflo.net and in this review I'm going to take a look at the updates to the mice, namely the ZA11, FK1 and EC1-A.
Major changes include usage of Omron switches for the main buttons and new scroll wheels with 16 notches per revolution as opposed to the previous 24 notches. Is that just a step back to the old wheel design where 16 notches were the standard for Zowie wheels? Lets find out.

On a sidenote I also received the new G-SR in all black with stitched edges and the new G-TF X, but those will be in a separate review, probably after christmas. New G-SR is the bomb though.

*Boxing*

The new boxing is now all black, contrary to the completely white boxes before. There is also a rough outline of the shape on the box now.







*Weight & Shape*

Shape is exactly the same, weight seems to be too.



Below are some pictures of the updated models and their respective weights.


Spoiler: ZA11

















Spoiler: FK1















Spoiler: EC1-A

















*Sensor / Performance*

All I'm going to say here is that the performance is exactly the same as with the latest previous iteration of Zowie mice with 3310 sensors. So in my opinion it is excellent. PCS well over 5 m/s gives me just what I need for my low sens style. So no in detail MouseTester screens and so on here. If you're looking for them I'd kindly refer you to my ZA11 review.

*Buttons/Switches and Scroll Wheel*

Now comes the interesting part. Because the Huanos were a long time gripe for many people with the Zowies, supposedly they were "much harder" to spam than Omrons, gave people pain and what not else. For me some Zowie models were indeed harder to spam consistently, mainly the FK series, but others like the EC were always nice and easy to click fast repeatedly. So what is the influence of the switch from Huanos to Omron D2FC-F-7N (20m)? Little to me. At least in terms of click resistance or feeling. However they sound different, the Huanos have a slightly deeper sound while the Omron sound lighter. I think that is in line with people who already soldered Omrons into their Zowies before. Most of the click resistance comes from the shell design, so don't expect much lighter clicks. Here are some pictures of the Omrons in the new EC1-A







as you can see, the wheel click and the sidebuttons are still Huanos, they weren't changed in design, so the forward sidebutton on the EC1-A still has quite a bit of pre-travel.

Did the switch to Omrons influence the click delay in a positive way? Surprisingly it's the opposite, although the new buttons are only marginally slower than the Huanos in the latest ZA11.



As you can see they still can't compete with the implementation of Logitech mice. It's a bit sad, yet for me their latency is in the "okay" range. Will be interesting what @uaokkkkkkkk or @qsxcv will measure with their testing rigs, if they even care for these mice.

Now the wheel seems to be changed in some aspects at least. Of course they reverted back to 16 notches from 24, but at least for the EC1-A wheel something else changed. Yet it looks just the same as the one in my EC1 eVo CL. Below are pictures of the new wheel and a picture of the upper shell that holds the wheel down.







I haven't figured out why yet, but somehow the mouse wheel sits more firmly in the shell than it did in my CL. There was a bug with missed scrolls that could easily be reproduced on the old version by pinching the wheel upwards while scrolling. If you did that the scrolls would not register at all. I can't do that with the new BenQ EC1-A, so at least on my unit there are no missed scrolls due to the design. I tested that quite extensively.
The wheels on the FK1 and ZA11 were good too on my units, rather firm and with no squeaking or rattling. If that is always the case or if mine were just good examples of course still needs to be seen. Considering that I was lucky with most of my Zowies apparently, because I never had a bugged wheel, I'll reserve final judgement, but 3/3 with good wheels is at least a perfect start.

*Build Quality and coating*

As to build quality I'd say very good once again, they feel sturdy without rattling, edges from the mold or some other flaws. The design flaws in regards to shell deformation are of course still in, but as long as you don't push hard on the joint section of the button piece the buttons are firmly in place. So in my eyes all my units are great and if you had Zowies before you know what to expect.

*Customization Software*

None as always. Hate it, love it, don't care. Those seem to be the choices.

*Is an update worth it? Conclusion*

Well is it? If you already own the latest generation of Zowie mice with reduced button latency then in my eyes it is not. Unless you really really want a black wheel and a red logo, but otherwise I see no benefit over previous models. There are no downsides to the new models either, other than the change of notches on the wheel which is more of a preference. It never bothered me for gaming, but for browsing the 16 notch wheel is a bit annoying imo.

So I'd say: if the sheer thought of Huanos was holding you back from trying a Zowie, although the shapes were tempting, you can now go ahead and try them. If you already have a Zowie and are happy with it then there is no need for you to replace it immediately.


----------



## Sencha

Thanks for the review! Seems like what was expected. Surprised to see they've mixed up with the old switches as well as omrons. Maybe a way of clearing old stock? Or do you think there's another reason?

Think I'm going to grab an EC1 maybe as I fancy a change in mouse (purely for the sake of it of course)


----------



## mousefan

Laughable. I never understood that huanos critism. Much harder to spam is a Joke.


----------



## SmashTV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mousefan*
> 
> Laughable. I never understood that huanos critism. Much harder to spam is a Joke.


Huanos are bad and stiff, G100S is heavy with the weight, lot of weird voodoo round these parts.


----------



## easyXmode

Don't forget clown cursor as well


----------



## Sencha




----------



## Wall Street

Thank you for doing the click latency test. Too bad that Zowie can't get this issue addressed with this refresh after the problem has been known since mid-2013 when the click latency thread was first started on OCN.


----------



## CorruptBE

They already adjusted it a bit with the ZA series. It was way way worse before that.


----------



## plath

Hmm I was tempted to think about replacing my Aurora with a FK2, but the addition of Omron switches on the new mice don't seem like much of an upgrade.


----------



## Arizonian

Yeah I'm passing with no need to upgrade. I prefer the Huanos in my ZA12 for FPS and scroll wheel isn't an issue for me. Glad I bought two, one for work and home, I got me a back up.


----------



## Aventadoor

I'll get the FK1 again.
Hate the hump on the ZA11. Hated the clicks on old FK1.
Hope this will be a slight improvement


----------



## SeanyC

Is there a known reason for the difference in click latency between the zowie and logitech?
You mention that Zowie "can't compete with the current implementation of logitech mice" but why is this specifically?
Is this true of other brands as well? Does logitech have godlike click latency when compared to all other brands, or is Zowie just particularly bad?

An 8ms difference seems like a lot for something as simple as registering mouse 1.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> Is there a known reason for the difference in click latency between the zowie and logitech?
> You mention that Zowie "can't compete with the current implementation of logitech mice" but why is this specifically?
> Is this true of other brands as well? Does logitech have godlike click latency when compared to all other brands, or is Zowie just particularly bad?
> 
> An 8ms difference seems like a lot for something as simple as registering mouse 1.


Yes that's an easy one, you see Logitech's CEO and employees are actually aliens, all of them in fact. So they're able to have sensors from the future, same goes for mouse clicks. However they haven't been able to get their mice shaped for human hands yet.

Haha. They have some good products though, I like their g303 a lot.


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Yes that's an easy one, you see Logitech's CEO and employees are actually aliens, all of them in fact. So they're able to have sensors from the future, same goes for mouse clicks. However they haven't been able to get their mice shaped for human hands yet.


make sense to me.
although I guess I have alien hands since the g303 shapes works for me.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanyC*
> 
> Is there a known reason for the difference in click latency between the zowie and logitech?
> You mention that Zowie "can't compete with the current implementation of logitech mice" but why is this specifically?
> Is this true of other brands as well? Does logitech have godlike click latency when compared to all other brands, or is Zowie just particularly bad?
> 
> An 8ms difference seems like a lot for something as simple as registering mouse 1.


I only used Logitech as reference because they have consitently low input lag. That is not the total button lag, I think qsxcv measured that too somehow.


----------



## AnimalK

Thanks for sharing. I'd love some videos comparing sound and stiffness if that is even possible.

I have the launch FK1 with some very noticeable latency. I love that mouse to death otherwise. I am very happy with my EC2-A and ZA12.

It is likely I will grab an omron FK1.

I also really like the new colours and bENQ logo position. Very tasteful.


----------



## SeanyC

slightly ot, but I'd be curious to see click latency comparisons from other mice/manufacturers as well.

Does this exist somewhere?


----------



## etplayer

Thanks for the review,

I'm quite pleased I don't need a new mouse just for this. Hopefully whatever comes next fixes the click latency and stays compatible with my shell (always thought BenQ colours were cheesy).

The only thing I might care for is the wheel, so I hope Zowie offers more options with that as time goes on.


----------



## xIC3x

Great review Ino. so overall the new Zowie mice is a downgrade? I mean higher click latency and worse scroll wheel...

I hope FinalMouse will do better, will you be testing the new FinalMouse Ambi or the ScreamOne? It would be interesting to hear your thoughts on it...


----------



## Pa12a

Well, at least I can stick to my 24-step EC2-A and white FK1 refresh without feeling left behind.

Still pretty ridiculous that the change had such a minimal impact.


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> Still pretty ridiculous that the change had such a minimal impact.


It is a bit disappointing, but it makes sense given the shell design that new switches would not have a significant impact.

It would be cool to have actuation force measurements on the mouse buttons (shell + switch) like they have in the spec sheets for mechanical keyboard switches.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I only used Logitech as reference because they have consitently low input lag. That is not the total button lag, I think qsxcv measured that too somehow.


How is the coating on the EC1-A? Has it changed or remains the same?


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIC3x*
> 
> Great review Ino. so overall the new Zowie mice is a downgrade? I mean higher click latency and worse scroll wheel...
> 
> I hope FinalMouse will do better, will you be testing the new FinalMouse Ambi or the ScreamOne? It would be interesting to hear your thoughts on it...


I wouldn't say downgrade, more like a sidegrade. The differences in button latency in my tests aren't really conclusive, I only did that test by hand for a few times. And 1.3 ms isn't that big a deal anyway. Scrollwheel is preference too, like I said I do like it for gaming, but not for browsing.

I hope I get the chance to review the new ambi FM too, yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> How is the coating on the EC1-A? Has it changed or remains the same?


The coating is different than my other ZAs, it's more smooth, like the original FK and FK1 were. That applies to all BenQ models. I don't know if that is intentional or if the coating just varies from batch to batch honestly. Supposedly they have the same coating as the other latest models.


----------



## xIC3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> I wouldn't say downgrade, more like a sidegrade. The differences in button latency in my tests aren't really conclusive, I only did that test by hand for a few times. And 1.3 ms isn't that big a deal anyway. Scrollwheel is preference too, like I said I do like it for gaming, but not for browsing.
> 
> I hope I get the chance to review the new ambi FM too, yeah.
> The coating is different than my other ZAs, it's more smooth, like the original FK and FK1 were. That applies to all BenQ models. I don't know if that is intentional or if the coating just varies from batch to batch honestly. Supposedly they have the same coating as the other latest models.


Do the omrons in the new ZA11 feel 'mushy'? Are you going to use the new BenQ ZA11 or stay with your ZA11 with white scroll?

I play a lot with AWP in CS and I couldn't be as efficient with the FK1'15, as I was with my G400 in terms of the speed. I would of pulled my knife before I even managed to shot from it, its a reflex reaction.








I'm really tempted to buy the new ZA11 and FM Ambi or ScreamOne, but not sure if Zowie would get any use whilst I would have the FM.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xIC3x*
> 
> Do the omrons in the new ZA11 feel 'mushy'? Are you going to use the new BenQ ZA11 or stay with your ZA11 with white scroll?
> 
> I play a lot with AWP in CS and I couldn't be as efficient with the FK1'15, as I was with my G400 in terms of the speed. I would of pulled my knife before I even managed to shot from it, its a reflex reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really tempted to buy the new ZA11 and FM Ambi or ScreamOne, but not sure if Zowie would get any use whilst I would have the FM.


They are not mushy, but I'm staying with my previous ZA11 because that one is still going strong







I'll use the new model if anything ever happens to it.
And yeah, the first edition FK1 had something like 19-20 ms button latency compared to Logitech, in the newer batches that is reduced to 8-9 ms which is on the same level as MS WMO for example and iirc also the FinalMouse.


----------



## LegoFarmer

That's upsetting. It is actually worse than the previous builds (In my opinion).


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Did the switch to Omrons influence the click delay in a positive way?


if you're using the bump test for this, it's very difficult to translate the difference in actuation force into a delay.
because you can either:
a) bump the mice with enough force that they both physically actuate the buttons within 1ms of each other, even though one button is noticeably more stiff
b) bump the mice so gently that the time difference between the buttons' actuations is significant but uncontrollable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> FinalMouse.


finalmouse is pretty close to logitech iirc
(and inherits the same propensity towards double-clicking issues. the fast method for debouncing is equally robust as the laggy method for bounces on presses, but less robust to noise and bouncing on releases)


----------



## Scrimstar

yeah im sticking with my white zowies

imo omrons were tempting, but the white wheel and logo is much sexier


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> yeah im sticking with my white zowies
> 
> imo omrons were tempting, but *the white wheel and logo is much sexier*


I agree.


----------



## Aymanb

Nice review! I'm just still curious about certain things.

So right now I have the ZA13, it fits perfectly in my hand (i prefer smaller mouse) however I play AWP in csgo, and I also like to play abit of league. Now that's where the ZA comes in, I'm not a fan of the buttons at all, they just feel hard, I'm not confident holding the angles with the AWP, or spamming pistols... nor is it pleasant to spam click in league to move around, so overall I was really not happy about the buttons, but I liked the mouse overall..

So what I was looking for in in the refreshed versions, completely more easier to click buttons, like logitech mice, or deathadder or even the OLD zowie mice, like the EC1-A... so from what I'm understand from this review, this isn't the case at all? So I should pretty much just ditch Zowie entirely? (not fan of the EC2 size).

I will be buying the G-SR though.


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> like the original FK and FK1 were.


The very first FK dont have the same coating as the FK2014 and FK1/2.

By the way I love the rubber coating of the very first FK, I'm disappointed that they abandoned it.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> The very first FK dont have the same coating as the FK2014 and FK1/2.
> 
> By the way I love the rubber coating of the very first FK, I'm disappointed that they abandoned it.


Yup. The OG 2013 FK coating is great, and is definitely different from the 2014 FK and other models. Ino, is it closer to the 2013 or the 2014 model?

Also, does anyone know when / where these will be available in the US?


----------



## wmoftw

so the new version still has stiff clicks from the shell?


----------



## Sencha

That's what's being said


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> Well, at least I can stick to my 24-step EC2-A and white FK1 refresh without feeling left behind.
> 
> Still pretty ridiculous that the change had such a minimal impact.


It depend, I own the first FK 2013, with +20ms click latency, Ghost wheel scroll, and 3090, so i hope an upgrade from the FK 2013.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> The very first FK dont have the same coating as the FK2014 and FK1/2.
> 
> By the way I love the rubber coating of the very first FK, I'm disappointed that they abandoned it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Yup. The OG 2013 FK coating is great, and is definitely different from the 2014 FK and other models. Ino, is it closer to the 2013 or the 2014 model?
> 
> Also, does anyone know when / where these will be available in the US?


My FK1 had the same coating as my FK'13, smoother than the newer ZA and FK models. The new BenQ lineup is like the FK'13 again. I'm not sure if that is intentional or if the coating process is just not stable and some batches are different. My ZA11 has smoothed out with use so it is now closer to the original FK coating.


----------



## Pa12a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> It depend, I own the first FK 2013, with +20ms click latency, Ghost wheel scroll, and 3090, so i hope an upgrade from the FK 2013.


To be fairly honest the Zowie FK has the best implementation of the 3090 in it, even on 470 CPI (completely careless about the input lag rumours).

The click latency was high, yeah, but it was still alright playing with it. At least I had no problem playing myself warm with the FK 2013 before getting my FK1, having switched from the G303. Just fyi, the FK1 is quite a few steps up from the old FKs... Also both coatings are fine for me, I prefer the one on the EC-A most though.

The scroll wheel however was just the biggest piece of shizzle I've ever seen in my opinion. Thank god for the 24-step wheel.


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> My FK1 had the same coating as my FK'13, smoother than the newer ZA and FK models. The new BenQ lineup is like the FK'13 again. I'm not sure if that is intentional or if the coating process is just not stable and some batches are different. My ZA11 has smoothed out with use so it is now closer to the original FK coating.


You mean rubber for the FK1 and 2013 in your case ?

My FK 2013 is rubber but the FK 2014 I had for few days was more like "textured plastic"

Never had the FK1, just some friend told me that the FK1 is like the 2014. "Plastic". And also here on your thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1500615/zowie-fk1-competitive-gaming-mouse-review-by-ino/2020#post_24517868


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pa12a*
> 
> To be fairly honest the Zowie FK has the best implementation of the 3090 in it, even on 470 CPI (completely careless about the input lag rumours).
> 
> The click latency was high, yeah, but it was still alright playing with it. At least I had no problem playing myself warm with the FK 2013 before getting my FK1, having switched from the G303. Just fyi, the FK1 is quite a few steps up from the old FKs... Also both coatings are fine for me, I prefer the one on the EC-A most though.
> 
> The scroll wheel however was just the biggest piece of shizzle I've ever seen in my opinion. Thank god for the 24-step wheel.


A lot of times I fail on fast switch at CSGO with the FK, its get me mad









About the coating I'm just lost









From what I've tested :

FK 2013 : Rubber
First EC1 : Peach Skin / Soft
FK2014 : Plastic.

From what I heard : the coating of the FK1/2 = FK2014. And BenQ FK = FK1/2 so as the FK 2014. More "plastic". That why I m bit worried.


----------



## etplayer

If the mousewheel is better for FPS I'm not worried about browsing, I use my keyboard as well for that. So I think just the clickers having more leverage and the click latency to be improved upon, as I need that in FPS.


----------



## micehunter

How much do these mice cost? I'm interested to get the new zowie benq za12. I looked at one of their retailer's website in Singapore. But what they have there are the zowies with the white logo and priced at S$99.00. And then I saw that the logitech g303 is cheaper at S$90.00. I'm also interested in this mouse. Because g303's specs is way better than zowies. I have ~18cm hands and uses claw grip. Can I claw both mice?. I mainly play csgo. I'm having a really hard time deciding which to get, as I can only afford one.. I'm thinking that the new zowie benq mice are going to be more expensive than the previous ones. I want to compare their prices.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micehunter*
> 
> How much do these mice cost? I'm interested to get the new zowie benq za12. I looked at one of their retailer's website in Singapore. But what they have there are the zowies with the white logo and priced at S$99.00. And then I saw that the logitech g303 is cheaper at S$90.00. I'm also interested in this mouse. Because g303's specs is way better than zowies. I have ~18cm hands and uses claw grip. Can I claw both mice?. I mainly play csgo. I'm having a really hard time deciding which to get, as I can only afford one.. I'm thinking that the new zowie benq mice are going to be more expensive than the previous ones. I want to compare their prices.


The Zowie BenQ mice are not released everywhere yet. You'd have to wait.
G303 is good for pure clawgrip, you'd be fine. Za12 is a bit thin, but otherwise not bad.


----------



## AuraDesruu

Is there any noticeable difference between the huano EC1-A and the omron EC1-A?
How spammable are the two in comparison?


----------



## Dreyka

Does the EC1-A still have the high button pretravel?


----------



## xIC3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micehunter*
> 
> How much do these mice cost? I'm interested to get the new zowie benq za12. I looked at one of their retailer's website in Singapore. But what they have there are the zowies with the white logo and priced at S$99.00. And then I saw that the logitech g303 is cheaper at S$90.00. I'm also interested in this mouse. Because g303's specs is way better than zowies. I have ~18cm hands and uses claw grip. Can I claw both mice?. I mainly play csgo. I'm having a really hard time deciding which to get, as I can only afford one.. I'm thinking that the new zowie benq mice are going to be more expensive than the previous ones. I want to compare their prices.


The G303 for the price I bought it, £34 was a really good deal. Although, the shape is not for everyone and it gives a lot of people cramps. Now my hands are 19.5cm, so no wonder the mouse wasn't fit for me. I'm somehow fine with the G100s, but that's most likely due to having similar mice at work and I just got use to it.

If you mainly Claw, give G303 a go, where abouts are you from? These prices seem to be really high, converting gbp to usd its still around 50 bucks that I paid for a g303...

Ino. has said its a sidestep, to me the new BenQ mice sound like a step back. From 24 mw to 16, same click latency and probably same firmware too.


----------



## micehunter

I see. Then there's really no reason for me to get the new zowie benq mouse. I'll just wait for it to be released then get the zowie za with the white logo and huano switches.. I just hope the older versions will be cheaper when the new ones gets released. I'm a bit curious to how "stiff" the huano switches are compared to the g303 and other mice.. Coz I play dota2 as well..but mainly csgo nowadays though.


----------



## xIC3x

I haven't experienced such easily spammable clicks, as the G303 has before. Some say, they're too easy to misclick, but I didn't have that problem. So if you need to spam a lot, g303 is a good choice... the only thing is the weird shape with sharp edges.









BTW Logitech also have the best click latency, there's like a 10ms difference between Zowie and Logitech?


----------



## takasta

Great review Ino, simple & to the point.

An unsurprising update to their line of mice which should continue their revenue stream for a while with minimal R&D needed, a re-brand, re-coat, switch out the switch and voila.

Although.. they'll always have suckers like me who'll line up to buy their stuff.

Could do me self with an EC-2A refresh for sure.


----------



## zeflow

I hope everyone recognizes the click latency difference has no impact on performance. The majority of pro cs players use zowie, and alot of them were using them before the latency got a slightly better. Hopefully we can spam a little faster with these switches







.


----------



## CorruptBE

Pointing out flaws doesn't mean it's impossible to use.

Used the older Zowies alot myself. It's only after using a G303 and went back when I actually got annoyed by the buttons & latency (older model, so it's even worse).


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you for the review!

So there's no shell changes at all and it's still as hard as before on the FK1?.... and the latency is even slightly worse? lol that's disappointing.


----------



## LegoFarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thank you for the review!
> 
> So there's no shell changes at all and it's still as hard as before on the FK1?.... and the latency is even slightly worse? lol that's disappointing.


He did the bump test, so there could be a lot of error in that. I wouldn't worry about the click latency







, also, snowshovel said his felt much better than huanos, so maybe it's a matter of opinion. Who knows.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thank you for the review!
> 
> So there's no shell changes at all and it's still as hard as before on the FK1?.... and the latency is even slightly worse? lol that's disappointing.


Latency is more or less the same for me, I only used the keyresponsetime test which isn't that accurate to begin with.

And FK1 might be slightly lighter, but I didn't have my old FK1 ready for side by side comparison (was at my parents house) and I'm going to take it back after Christmas to do that. Judging by the ZA11 the switches themselves seem to be in the same ballpark regarding click stiffness.


----------



## discoprince

so not worth it.

thanks for the review.


----------



## Aymanb

The normal EC2-A is on sale right now, so it's like 45 euro compared to normal price of 60... is there any reason to wait for the benq versions? I play mobas like league, so I definitely need lighter buttons than the ZA13 that I have right now. if anybody knows..


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> The normal EC2-A is on sale right now, so it's like 45 euro compared to normal price of 60... is there any reason to wait for the benq versions? I play mobas like league, so I definitely need lighter buttons than the ZA13 that I have right now. if anybody knows..


Go for it, EC has always had light buttons


----------



## MkII

Hi Ino!

Coming from a G9x here.. I was about to purchase the ZA12, as I need an optical new sensor mice.., but now I've just discovered this new benq versions...

Will I find a stiffer wheel in this new version? As I've heard the original ZA12 has a kind of loose feeling?

I hate rubber sticky coatings... do you think they've changed it for worst now? And do you thing the red logo can be painted in black with a marker?

Thanks!


----------



## Zenith Phantasm

Nice review as always!








Cant wait for the G-SR review


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Go for it, EC has always had light buttons


Thanks, I'm buying it then


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MkII*
> 
> Hi Ino!
> 
> Coming from a G9x here.. I was about to purchase the ZA12, as I need an optical new sensor mice.., but now I've just discovered this new benq versions...
> 
> Will I find a stiffer wheel in this new version? As I've heard the original ZA12 has a kind of loose feeling?
> 
> I hate rubber sticky coatings... do you think they've changed it for worst now? And do you thing the red logo can be painted in black with a marker?
> 
> Thanks!


BenQ edition wheels are tighter, at last the ones I have.

Coating is similar to befor, a bit more smooth, but still grippy with my relatively dry hands.

And yes, of course you can paint it black with a marker, but it's very unobtrusive, you got your hand on it anyway while gaming. Markers can make it look ****ty easily.


----------



## CorruptBE

Latency on the BenQ (or ZA releases before BenQ) their buttons was better then the first FK1/2 iteration right?

(Not asking if they're "good", just better then the old versions)

If so, then this might be a viable upgrade for me as I still can't maintain the G303 shape for prolonged sessions.


----------



## MkII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> BenQ edition wheels are tighter, at last the ones I have.
> 
> Coating is similar to befor, a bit more smooth, but still grippy with my relatively dry hands.
> 
> And yes, of course you can paint it black with a marker, but it's very unobtrusive, you got your hand on it anyway while gaming. Markers can make it look ****ty easily.


Thanks for your feedback! I guess I'll wait to find a reseller of the new version in my country.

About the shell I guess that I'll have to get use to the red logo. The idea of having an all black mouse, including the wheel but with the white logo wants me to buy an old za12 to exchange the shell


----------



## espgodson

Annnnddd I'm sad. I really like the FK1 shape but I absolutely hate the stiff clicks. May get an ec2-a cause I spilled pineapple juice all over my current one (using rival 100 atm which is meh) maybe final mouse ambi will be decent.


----------



## Vaesor

ah well guess i won't be getting the refresh because of the stiff clicks still. if they did a left-handed EC (whichever one has the lightest clicks) i would have been happy or just fix that shell design! sadly i doubt this will ever happen. G303 caused cramps after a month so i returned it and was confident in this refresh being THE solution for me. guess i will stick with the Avior 7000 until something catches my eye. thanks for the review anyway bro.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> Latency on the BenQ (or ZA releases before BenQ) their buttons was better then the first FK1/2 iteration right?
> 
> (Not asking if they're "good", just better then the old versions)
> 
> If so, then this might be a viable upgrade for me as I still can't maintain the G303 shape for prolonged sessions.


Yup. Essentially all current Zowie mice (both huano and omron) have better latency than the original FK1 iteration. So regardless of which mouse you get there will be marginal improvement.


----------



## fuzzybass

I got my FK1 with Omrons from the mail today... while Ino is right in saying that there isn't much of a difference in the clicks, there is still some difference. It's good enough for me, at least...

Now... my other question is, did they change the mechanism on the scroll wheel, or is my defective? It's like the wheel is now activating some kind of "leaf" as it turns. Has anyone else reported this, too?


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuzzybass*
> 
> I got my FK1 with Omrons from the mail today... while Ino is right in saying that there isn't much of a difference in the clicks, there is still some difference. It's good enough for me, at least...


I'm not expecting the initial first click to be much different, but I get the impression from my other mice that repetitive clicking goes much smoother on omrons, so I'm hoping I can spam them more efficiently.

That combined with the slightly reduced latency should at the very least make bursting in burst centric games tighter


----------



## daviddave1

Hi all,

I registered to ask this question.

I don't have a real preference for claw of palm grip. i have 20 cm hands I play Quake live and a bit of Starcraft2 and Diablo 3.

I can't make up my mind if I am gonna buy the FK1 mouse or the EC1-A.

Can u guys point me a little in the right direction?

I have a 2013 FK mouse now. Before that the Death Adder. I played with the Death Adder a bit again to get a feel of the size of the EC1-A. I like the FK 2013 better. But its to small! So I am still confused! Or shall I buy a ZA11 ?

Every answer is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Gorgatron

I went from an EC2-A (non benq) and just picked up a benq ZA13. The shell of the mouse has some resistance but for me it feels that it gives the mouse clicks a tactile feel to it with omron switches.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> I went from an EC2-A (non benq) and just picked up a benq ZA13. The shell of the mouse has some resistance but for me it feels that it gives the mouse clicks a tactile feel to it with omron switches.


I'm assuming you use a fingertip or finger / claw grip hybrid.
Which mouse do you prefer shape and size wise out of the ec2 and za13?

Also, what's your hand size if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> I'm assuming you use a fingertip or finger / claw grip hybrid.
> Which mouse do you prefer shape and size wise out of the ec2 and za13?
> 
> Also, what's your hand size if you don't mind me asking?


I mostly use palm grip. I will have to get back to you on the hand size. I like the ZA13 more because of it weighing less than the ec series and the side buttons on the EC series are pretty weak.


----------



## Soo8

Tried out the ZA11 and EC2-A refreshes in store today. Watafak zowie? They are churning out model after model without fixing any of the issues that people are complaining about.

Scroll wheel skips? Just put the older one in. They'll think we fixed it.
Hard clicks? We don't care, just put some different switches and call it a day. Screw the thick top shell, right?


At least put some RGB lighting and call it a feature so when people buy it they won't feel totally ripped off.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> I mostly use palm grip. I will have to get back to you on the hand size. I like the ZA13 more because of it weighing less than the ec series and the side buttons on the EC series are pretty weak.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Tried out the ZA11 and EC2-A refreshes in store today. Watafak zowie? They are churning out model after model without fixing any of the issues that people are complaining about.
> 
> Scroll wheel skips? Just put the older one in. They'll think we fixed it.
> Hard clicks? We don't care, just put some different switches and call it a day. Screw the thick top shell, right?
> 
> *At least put some RGB lighting and call it a feature so when people buy it they won't feel totally ripped off.*


If they did that I would feel like they insulted my intelligence and overcharged me to make sure they did.


----------



## ramraze

rgb would require software. That's too expensive, so it won't happen. Let's get maximum amount of profit for minimal effort possible.


----------



## wes1099

From where does one aquire the new BenQ-Zowie products. They are out of stock everywhere I can see.


----------



## trhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*


[email protected]


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> rgb would require software. That's too expensive, so it won't happen. Let's get maximum amount of profit for minimal effort possible.


Doesn't even need software. It can be plug and play with "rgb lighting".


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> From where does one aquire the new BenQ-Zowie products. They are out of stock everywhere I can see.


rexflo.net has them in stock last i checked


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaokkkkkkkk*
> 
> Doesn't even need software. It can be plug and play with "rgb lighting".


They could have a dial that cycles through all 16.8 million colors on the RGB spectrum when you turn it with a special proprietary wrench that will most likely break after first use!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> rexflo.net has them in stock last i checked


I just checked, and they have 0 zowie mice in stock at all.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I just checked, and they have 0 zowie mice in stock at all.


http://rexflo.net/collections/zowie

Weird, as it shows them all in stock for me; only thing out of stock i see are their keyboards.


----------



## aayman_farzand

Amazon received stock of EC2A yesterday and they are already out. Not sure if it's the Benq refresh though, getting mine on Tuesday, maybe earlier.


----------



## wes1099

I am confused. On my phone there are zowie mice in stock on reflow, but my pc says otherwise. Also, I can't seem to find the new EC1-A anywhere.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am confused. On my phone there are zowie mice in stock on reflow, but my pc says otherwise. Also, I can't seem to find the new EC1-A anywhere.


If you visited the webpage on your phone when they were in stock it could be that it's cached.


----------



## TriviumKM

Like i said, i'm checking on their site now on my PC and they're in stock, so i have no idea what's going on. I just put an EC2 in my cart and went to checkout to see if it would work and all was fine. I don't see the EC1 though.


----------



## CorruptBE

Still not showing up on their own site... (the .dk shop one).

Want to buy one and just roll it out till someone comes around with a 3366 public version in a similar shape.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> If you visited the webpage on your phone when they were in stock it could be that it's cached.


I guess that is possible, but I still get the same results when using different browsers.

EDIT: I found the issue. On my phone I clicked the 'Where2Buy' link on the zowie site which took my to rexflo.net but on my PC I typed in rexflo.*com* instead of .net and apparently rexflo.*com* says things are out of stock but rexflo.net says they are in stock.


----------



## TriviumKM

Well i just ordered an EC2 to try out the shape from Rexflo so.......


----------



## wes1099

I have a question. Why is there no EC1-A BenQ refresh on rexflo.net? Also, where is the BenQ GS-R refresh? The only place I can find the GS-R BenQ refresh is on amazon but it is from some sketchy 3rd party seller that wants $123.58 for it - http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00T56XWZU/


----------



## Maximillion

The BenQ EC1-A has never been on Rexflo, it's not like it sold out or anything so I'm not sure what's going on there. Not sure about the pad either, guess you'll just have to wait.


----------



## Arnneth

I just got my Ec2-A Benq Yesterday, my first Zowie mouse and i think i got a defective one which suffers from left double clicking,it happens like 5 times in 20 clicks to give a number, annoying in games and while browsing.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnneth*
> 
> I just got my Ec2-A Benq Yesterday, my first Zowie mouse and i think i got a defective one which suffers from left double clicking,it happens like 5 times in 20 clicks to give a number, annoying in games and while browsing.


Sounds defective to me. My first EC2-A had a problem with the scroll wheel and actually still does. Zowie ended up taking 16 days to get my replacement to me and they are in California and I am in Arizona. This should have taken no longer than a week in my opinion. They ended up shipping my replacement to Florida for some reason...


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnneth*
> 
> I just got my Ec2-A Benq Yesterday, my first Zowie mouse and i think i got a defective one which suffers from left double clicking,it happens like 5 times in 20 clicks to give a number, annoying in games and while browsing.


Take back or rma. Problem solved. Happens sometimes.


----------



## Arnneth

i can get a full refund?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I have a question. Why is there no EC1-A BenQ refresh on rexflo.net? Also, where is the BenQ GS-R refresh? The only place I can find the GS-R BenQ refresh is on amazon but it is from some sketchy 3rd party seller that wants $123.58 for it - http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00T56XWZU/


I am wondering the same friggin thing. Taking forever for the Ec1-A refresh. So much for 'December' as they said. The G-Sr i see every couple of days on Amazon shipped & sold by them, then i see it not long after from the same third party seller, idk what's taking so long.


----------



## Stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soo8*
> 
> Tried out the ZA11 and EC2-A refreshes in store today. Watafak zowie? They are churning out model after model without fixing any of the issues that people are complaining about.
> 
> Scroll wheel skips? Just put the older one in. They'll think we fixed it.
> Hard clicks? We don't care, just put some different switches and call it a day. Screw the thick top shell, right?
> 
> At least put some RGB lighting and call it a feature so when people buy it they won't feel totally ripped off.


Are you in Lithuania? which shop has them? the only one i could think of is ggwp but nothing on their site about them having the new ones


----------



## 8thwonderuk

Thanks for the review.

I started off with a white ec2 evo. Got the ec2-a for the sensor upgrade and because 16 step scroll wheel is too slow for web browsing. I found the black coating really slippery so swapped out the mid section of the shell with the White gloss which I find really grippy. Now my mouse wheel skips without registering









My question to you is, will I be able to swap in my white mid section and my 24 step scroll wheel into the benq refresh? If the only change to the shell is on the top section to hold the scroll wheel down I think I will be able to. Wanted to ask before I take apart a new model and lose my warranty.

My next mouse will be a hybrid of 3 different ec2s but finally I will have my perfect mouse with zero flaws


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8thwonderuk*
> 
> My question to you is, will I be able to swap in my white mid section and my 24 step scroll wheel into the benq refresh? If the only change to the shell is on the top section to hold the scroll wheel down I think I will be able to. Wanted to ask before I take apart a new model and lose my warranty.


Dunno about the mid-section thing, but you can't swap 16/24 step wheels, won't register properly.


----------



## Soo8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stats*
> 
> Are you in Lithuania? which shop has them? the only one i could think of is ggwp but nothing on their site about them having the new ones


Well I know the guy who owns ggwp. It wasn't really 'in store' but I got to touch a few mice in their inventory that are still not on sale. They said to have the benqs ready in a few months. Not sure if you are going to get the new batch when it arrives, they still got some 1st batch fk2s unsold.


----------



## wes1099

Still no BenQ EC1-A or GS-R available anywhere in the US...


----------



## dean_8486

+1 Nothing in UK/EU yet...


----------



## Victor_Mizer

I got my EC2-a from Rexflo, seemed okay at first, but then I started to notice the right click kind of rubs on something if you click to hard, kind of annoying. After looking at the Rexflo RMA process I rather just take the $60 hit than have to fax some form to them after filling it out, not to mention the ship back cost, I got better things to do. This is why I hate dealing with other place outside of Amazon. Other than that they had fast shipping...


----------



## 8thwonderuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Dunno about the mid-section thing, but you can't swap 16/24 step wheels, won't register properly.


Ok thanks. You tried it? Maybe I'll buy it just to swap the top part of the shell to see if it fixes my currently faulty scroll wheel. Not bothered about the different switches anyway.


----------



## duydangle

What do you guys think about the coating of fk and za series. I za13 then I switched to fk2 and i feel like za13 coating is more comfortable. My fk2 is a yellow logo one. Do the new benq za and fk have the same coating?


----------



## Aymanb

Alright so the EC2-A is the best mouse purchase I've ever done in my entire gaming career, now I'm kinda scared of the BENQ changes instead of looking forward to it. How much exactly has the coating changed? Or buttons? I don't mind the scrollwheel getting changed.

Just so I know if I need to buy a backup EC2-A or not before they get discontinued. I feel this hybrid smooth plastic suits me best. I don't want another rubber fest that the mionix castor had, made my hand sweat 24/7


----------



## wes1099

BenQ EC1-A and BenQ GS-R still appear to be non existent. I tweeted at zowie about it but they don't appear to be interested in responding. Maybe I will contact support and ask them . I want a GS-R because I have heard that it feels like the puretrak talent and I love my puretrak talent but the edges of the cloth surface keep peeling up and the GS-R fixes that with stitched edges.


----------



## Sencha

I was going to get a benq ec1. Not anymore though as it's likely not going to be long before they refresh again to the 3360.


----------



## TburdzZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wmoftw*
> 
> so the new version still has stiff clicks from the shell?


The day zowie loosens the clicks will be the day I buy about 10 fk 2 so I will have spare parts Bc I love those stuff clicks for Csgo unpopular opinion Ik lol.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TburdzZ*
> 
> The day zowie loosens the clicks will be the day I buy about 10 fk 2 so I will have spare parts Bc I love those stuff clicks for Csgo unpopular opinion Ik lol.


You know some people play other games than just CSGO.. I personally, don't want my mouse to limit me of what I play.


----------



## kyotkyotkyot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> You know some people play other games than just CSGO..


Lies. Possibly treachery.


----------



## TriviumKM

Less than a days use and my benq EC2-A already has a double click issue. It double clicks at least a third of the time.


----------



## TburdzZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> You know some people play other games than just CSGO.. I personally, don't want my mouse to limit me of what I play.


I understand u completely m8
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Less than a days use and my benq EC2-A already has a double click issue. It double clicks at least a third of the time.


**** looks like im sticking with my trusty custom modded am. I just dont want to deal with any problems on the new ones.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TburdzZ*
> 
> I understand u completely m8
> **** looks like im sticking with my trusty custom modded am. I just dont want to deal with any problems on the new ones.


Could be a one off, but you'll know for sure if more people start reporting the same thing; already sent a ticket for an RMA.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Less than a days use and my benq EC2-A already has a double click issue. It double clicks at least a third of the time.


That's to be expected with Chinese Omrons switches, they have a higher rate of issues, which is why companies use a lot of debounce. It normally isn't an issue with stiffer switches like Huano.


----------



## qsxcv

in my experience, it's even worse with d2f-01f's though


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> That's to be expected with Chinese Omrons switches, they have a higher rate of issues, which is why companies use a lot of debounce. It normally isn't an issue with stiffer switches like Huano.


Makes sense; i assumed they were using japanese omrons.

On a side note: Going back to the 3366 after using a 3310 mouse again for two days just felt like going home; this sensor is damn good.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> in my experience, it's even worse with d2f-01f's though


Aren't the D2F-01 switches lighter than some of the Chinese variants? Also, I think the D2F-01 switches are easily damaged by over travel.


----------



## qsxcv

yea they're a bit lighter. they feel more solid/tactile though
overtravel could be why. i think the plungers for the d2f-01fs are a bit higher than those of 7n's.

the g100s i'm using right now had a tiny bit of pretravel originally with 7n's, but none with 01f's. maybe that's why it's the only 01f mouse i'm using that hasn't had click issues yet


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> yea they're a bit lighter. they feel more solid/tactile though
> overtravel could be why. i think the plungers for the d2f-01fs are a bit higher than those of 7n's.
> 
> the g100s i'm using right now had a tiny bit of pretravel originally with 7n's, but none with 01f's. maybe that's why it's the only 01f mouse i'm using that hasn't had click issues yet


Doesn't the G100s usually get unresponsive clicks or double clicking issues after a few months/years?


----------



## daniel0731ex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Doesn't the G100s usually get unresponsive clicks or double clicking issues after a few months/years?


They can be incredibly easily replaced without soldering, or heck even just re-sprung instead of replacing entirely.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daniel0731ex*
> 
> They can be incredibly easily replaced without soldering, or heck even just re-sprung instead of replacing entirely.


Huh, been thinking about picking up a mouse with no gimmicks and no side buttons because I always get sweat in places I can't remove it and have to use a toothpick or pin to get them out, which is frustrating, so I've been thinking about picking up a G100s but the switch problem has really turned me off but this has definitely changed my mind.


----------



## Telemania

I have 2 g100s no problems and very tactile switches. Best coating ever imo. Not every mouse had the known issues.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemania*
> 
> I have 2 g100s no problems and very tactile switches. Best coating ever imo. Not every mouse had the known issues.


Yeah the Mrs likes her G100S because it fits her hand perfectly, she uses it everyday as a normal Laptop mouse and it's been dropped numerous times and shoved into the bottom of her handbag, yet it still functions.

If a woman can use a G100S for months without fail, then it's a good model indeed.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> in my experience, it's even worse with d2f-01f's though


not in my experience tho.
Even my g400 with d2f's somehow cured it self, once it developed double click issues.
On all other mice i never had double click issues, with these switches.
The worn down lever sticks can be the cause for double clicking too(i guess that might have been the case on my g400, which "cured" itself by wearing them down even a bit more).


----------



## MkII

Any news of getting the new ZA 12 benQ line in Europe?


----------



## jeffk

ZA13 is on Amazon (fr) with the new color. Can't guarantee its a BenQ.

http://www.amazon.fr/Zowie-ZA13-Souris-Gaming-Noir/dp/B00WNL91RM/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1452522959&sr=8-8&keywords=zowie


----------



## flaxe

The new BenQ lineup is starting to get available in most shops around Europe, but I don't think many shops (if any) have them in store yet.. so you can only pre-order them. I guess the new products will be in stores within this week.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

Definitely wanna get my hands on the EC1 A, the Ducky Secret was nice but it felt too slow, either due to the weight or input latency. I can't really explain it, but when I went back to my Naos all my issues vanished.

So, I'm gonna give this a try, and keep my Naos in my collection.


----------



## 8thwonderuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> ZA13 is on Amazon (fr) with the new color. Can't guarantee its a BenQ.
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/Zowie-ZA13-Souris-Gaming-Noir/dp/B00WNL91RM/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1452522959&sr=8-8&keywords=zowie


I ordered one based on the advertised picture but can confirm it's still the black and white model.


----------



## ozzy1925

i am going to buy fk2 from amazon but they still sell the white one should i wait for the red one?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> i am going to buy fk2 from amazon but they still sell the white one should i wait for the red one?


I would wait if I was you. The newer red and black batches will have the old 16 notch wheel that works. The white and black batches have the new 24 notch wheel that was flawed.


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I would wait if I was you. The newer red and black batches will have the old 16 notch wheel that works. The white and black batches have the new 24 notch wheel that was flawed.


aww didnt know if the 24 notch has flaw, then i will wait


----------



## Re5in

Unfortunately the new range is nowhere available accross europe...
This swedish store just changed the delivery date from february to the end of march now: http://www.maxgaming.se/moss/zowie-by-benq/fk2-mouse


----------



## suneatshours86

new fk2/ec2-a (with omrons whitches) has less real dpi like for ZA series?
For example:
my fk1 and fk2 have 400 real dpi on first step, and my za13 has 380 dpi on first step

sorry for englando


----------



## detto87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TedBoomBang*
> 
> Unfortunately the new range is nowhere available accross europe...
> This swedish store just changed the delivery date from february to the end of march now: http://www.maxgaming.se/moss/zowie-by-benq/fk2-mouse


Which lets one hope that they delay and implement 3360.


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> Which lets one hope that they delay and implement 3360.


That's pretty impossible to do in such a short time, so I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## fuzzybass

So, yea... after some time with it, I'm starting to think the Omrons haven't done enough to soften up the clicks on the FK1. I switched back to the Mionix Avior briefly, and now I sorely miss the super soft clicks from the Avior.









Looks like I'll have to just buy another EVGA X5, then... that's the only ambidextrous mouse out there with a decent sensor, that isn't shaped weird AF, and doesn't have other deal-breaking features. Its clicks are a bit mushy, but they're tolerable, and certainly not as stiff as the clicks on the FK1.


----------



## Synesteria

My ZA13 with Huano switches is too loud when clicking for me, so what about the new Omron batches? Does for example new FK and EC-A series have any difference in that regard?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synesteria*
> 
> My ZA13 with Huano switches is too loud when clicking for me, so what about the new Omron batches? Does for example new FK and EC-A series have any difference in that regard?


Zowie did a recall on their Omron batch and are going back to Huano switches.


----------



## Gylfen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Zowie did a recall on their Omron batch and are going back to Huano switches.


So are they going to stick with the old huanos but just the different colorscheme? Then I might just pick up a za12 or a ec1-a instead now.


----------



## detto87

The only change then are ...

- BenQ labeled
- 16-step wheel
- black&red color scheme

.. right?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> The only change then are ...
> 
> - BenQ labeled
> - 16-step wheel
> - black&red color scheme
> 
> .. right?


switches changed from huano to omron


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> switches changed from huano to omron


And back again because of the double click issue


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> And back again because of the double click issue


what else is new.. and I bet they'll be 'updating' again with the new sensors before the year is over.. that's why I left zowie mice lol


----------



## Re5in

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> what else is new.. and I bet they'll be 'updating' again with the new sensors before the year is over.. that's why I left zowie mice lol


and what mice do you recommend instead?


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> what else is new.. and I bet they'll be 'updating' again with the new sensors before the year is over.. that's why I left zowie mice lol


But if you own a product thats good enough why do you need to get the newest one they release?

Its not like suddenly the black and white huano 3310 zowie is becomes worse when the new one gets released.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TedBoomBang*
> 
> and what mice do you recommend instead?


Zowie mice are good. There's very little alternatives that are similar to them.

It sucks that you have to pay to market an expensive BenQ labeled product that lacks features and is in need of a redesign, It's kind of like buying one of those Reebok/UFC products.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synesteria*
> 
> My ZA13 with Huano switches is too loud when clicking for me, so what about the new Omron batches? Does for example new FK and EC-A series have any difference in that regard?


The Omron switches in my IMO sound very loud. They might be louder than my Zowie mice with the older/stiffer Huano switches.


----------



## Synesteria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The Omron switches in my IMO sound very loud. They might be louder than my Zowie mice with the older/stiffer Huano switches.


Really? That doesn't really make much sense. Or then again it might. I don't really have any experience about the Omron switches.







thanks anyway!


----------



## badben25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> But if you own a product thats good enough why do you need to get the newest one they release?
> 
> Its not like suddenly the black and white huano 3310 zowie is becomes worse when the new one gets released.


It's the people here lol. They're often unnecessarily obsessive and spend too much on mice. It isn't justified half the time and is just a crazy hobby. Like, that thread title "Now that 3360 is here, I lost all interest in other mice"; made me chuckle and shake my head.

No offence to anyone, anyone can do as they please; it's the reason this forum exists. There's a wealth of information here, but half the time opinions and statements here are absurd.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synesteria*
> 
> Really? That doesn't really make much sense. Or then again it might. I don't really have any experience about the Omron switches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks anyway!


Depends on the switch model and how the mouse is designed.


----------



## broodro0ster

I the scroll of the 2016 Zowie better than the 2015 version (black/white)?

I was waiting to buy the update 2016 version, but if they don't add a new sensor and go back to Huano switches, I'll go for the mouse with the best scroll.
I mainly play CS:GO btw and at the moment I'm still playing with an original Razer Diamondback (red) which has angle snapping









Or is the Finalmouse Tournament Pro a better option?


----------



## bruzanHD

The new Zowie is no longer in production and the new scroll wheel is great IMO. 16 step makes it VERY stiff which is nice if you use it for weapon swaps. The tournament pro isn't out yet.


----------



## broodro0ster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruzanHD*
> 
> The new Zowie is no longer in production and the new scroll wheel is great IMO. 16 step makes it VERY stiff which is nice if you use it for weapon swaps. The tournament pro isn't out yet.


I know, but I'd like to know if I better buy now (2015 fk1) or wait until the new FK1 is out in March.
Or wait on the tournament pro which will be released soon.

My diamond is still doing the job so I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## broodro0ster

I just don't want a mouse with a scroll wheel that does random thing since it use it for weapon switching or bhopping


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodro0ster*
> 
> I just don't want a mouse with a scroll wheel that does random thing since it use it for weapon switching or bhopping


I don't think you will have an issue. Personally I haven't had an issue with my 2015 (non-BenQ) EC2-A.

From the review:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Considering that I was lucky with most of my Zowies apparently, because I never had a bugged wheel, I'll reserve final judgement, but 3/3 with good wheels is at least a perfect start.


----------



## daunow

So, do these mouse have any current issues I should watch out for if I were to buy one? scroll wheel or something like that?


----------



## RDno1

I still like the way Zowie BenQ is going. Seems like they are really sticking to the Zowie design philosophy, even more so than before in fact. First they go with simple all black mousepads instead of the crappy blue and grey logo designs and then they recall mice due to quality concerns instead of leaving a faulty product on the market. The new color scheme is badass without being flashy as well. They should be commended for that. Too bad we now have to wait for the _updated_ updated batches.


----------



## Watsyurdeal

I just hope they take some hints from Ducky next year.

They way they have LOD and Polling Rate adjusted is a bit odd imo. The Ducky Secret is so damn simple, hold the button, then press left or right click to change polling rate and LOD. They even managed to have RGB lighting without it being too annoying or flashy, I don't see any reason Zowie couldn't emulate it.


----------



## Dasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> So, do these mouse have any current issues I should watch out for if I were to buy one? scroll wheel or something like that?


Zowies current gen mice (Huanos + black shell + white logos/wheel) still have scroll wheel problems.Some more some less.
I had white FK1, ZA11, ZA12 and had to sent them all back, because they all were skipping scrolls (mostly while scrolling up) and were therefore unreliable for any serious MP gaming. :/
Currently I'm on a "yellow" FK1. It skips scrolls as well, but not as often as the white ones.

Other than the scrollwheel, i find Zowie FK1 to be perfect: Light not braided cable, clicky and responsive Huanos + great sensor and shape.
(Well there is button latency, and you have to use included mouse feet on top of the glued ones, so it wont bellyglide on your pad, but it's still better than most of other mice out there.)
I really don't get it, why Zowie can't manage to fix the wheel for so long. Its not exactly rocket science....


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasher*
> 
> I really don't get it, why Zowie can't manage to fix the wheel for so long. Its not exactly rocket science....


I am extremely lucky then, I have my third different Zowie mouse atm and never had problems with any of their wheels. Yeah, they should work something out with it tho.


----------



## broodro0ster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasher*
> 
> Zowies current gen mice (Huanos + black shell + white logos/wheel) still have scroll wheel problems.Some more some less.
> I had white FK1, ZA11, ZA12 and had to sent them all back, because they all were skipping scrolls (mostly while scrolling up) and were therefore unreliable for any serious MP gaming. :/
> Currently I'm on a "yellow" FK1. It skips scrolls as well, but not as often as the white ones.
> 
> Other than the scrollwheel, i find Zowie FK1 to be perfect: Light not braided cable, clicky and responsive Huanos + great sensor and shape.
> (Well there is button latency, and you have to use included mouse feet on top of the glued ones, so it wont bellyglide on your pad, but it's still better than most of other mice out there.)
> I really don't get it, why Zowie can't manage to fix the wheel for so long. Its not exactly rocket science....


I changed my mousefeet to the Hyperglide ones and it's much better. They don't glide better than the stock if you move it without putting pressure on the mouse, but once you hand rests on the mouse, the hyperglides are much better since they are little higher than the stock ones and have rounded edges.


----------



## b0z0

I'm about to RMA my 3rd Ec2-a.


----------



## bobsaget

I've been using the 2013 FK for the past 2 or 2.5 years on a daily basis, everything is working perfectly, apart from the DPI led which broke. Even the coating hasn't changed.









I know about the click latency on the original FK model, but I guess I'm used to it, my performance is consistent (Supreme/Global Elite for the past 8 months). I agree that the scrollwheel is far from perfect, but it's OK for bunnyhopping.

Will consider a change whenever Zowie/BenQ releases the new batch, but mostly for the all black design.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> I've been using the 2013 FK for the past 2 or 2.5 years on a daily basis, everything is working perfectly, apart from the DPI led which broke. Even the coating hasn't changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about the click latency on the original FK model, but I guess I'm used to it, my performance is consistent (Supreme/Global Elite for the past 8 months). I agree that the scrollwheel is far from perfect, but it's OK for bunnyhopping.
> 
> Will consider a change whenever Zowie/BenQ releases the new batch, but mostly for the all black design.


I don't like the 16 notch wheel for b-hopping, it feels slow to register I don't know if that's because of the wheel itself or possibly the firmware.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

After I said bump it & decided to stick with my Zowie Ec1-a, I ordered one from Rexflo.net. I expected it would arrive Thursday or Friday because I had no idea where they are based out of. Turns out they are right out here in So-Cal near me(less than 45 away), package was sent yesterday & arrives today, it will be a good day.

On another note, I presume that after Zowie/Q get this latest reversion batch out to all of the retailers, they plan to announce the new version & what not by say June-August at the latest(should be on sale by the Holidays which is good). Hopefully they will kill the LED light in the EC series & revamp the scroll to have less of a hassle with RMA's, in turn saving them more $ which all businesses would like. I got high hopes for you Zowie 'We Gon'See'.

Edit: I would do a review on how the mouse feels & what not however, I see no point, everyone knows by now.lol


----------



## Re5in

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasher*
> 
> Zowies current gen mice (Huanos + black shell + white logos/wheel) still have scroll wheel problems.Some more some less.
> I had white FK1, ZA11, ZA12 and had to sent them all back, because they all were skipping scrolls (mostly while scrolling up) and were therefore unreliable for any serious MP gaming. :/
> Currently I'm on a "yellow" FK1. It skips scrolls as well, but not as often as the white ones.


How did you recognize the "skipping scrolls"?
I tested this in a chrome browser and got some skips when scrolling up. But then I realized that's an "issue" due to the browser. Tested this in Notepad++ and windows explorer and not a single scroll was skipped then (both directions). So I hope you didn't RMA your mice due to this mistake!


----------



## Stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Re5in*
> 
> How did you recognize the "skipping scrolls"?
> I tested this in a chrome browser and got some skips when scrolling up. But then I realized that's an "issue" due to the browser. Tested this in Notepad++ and windows explorer and not a single scroll was skipped then (both directions). So I hope you didn't RMA your mice due to this mistake!


since he mentioned mp gaming im sure he just jumped randomly because he has jumping set to scroll wheel


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> After I said bump it & decided to stick with my Zowie Ec1-a, I ordered one from Rexflo.net. I expected it would arrive Thursday or Friday because I had no idea where they are based out of. Turns out they are right out here in So-Cal near me(less than 45 away), package was sent yesterday & arrives today, it will be a good day.
> 
> On another note, I presume that after Zowie/Q get this latest reversion batch out to all of the retailers, they plan to announce the new version & what not by say June-August at the latest(should be on sale by the Holidays which is good). Hopefully they will kill the LED light in the EC series & revamp the scroll to have less of a hassle with RMA's, in turn saving them more $ which all businesses would like. I got high hopes for you Zowie 'We Gon'See'.
> 
> Edit: I would do a review on how the mouse feels & what not however, I see no point, everyone knows by now.lol


I see you in every new thread saying that you ordered a new mouse and you're going to buy yet another







kind of confusing. Also like that falcon guy who didn't like the Castor because of the coating. Heh.
I find the ec1/ec2 to be great shapes really, I haven't really had the scrollwheel issue. But then again I don't understand people who bhop with the wheel. I would never depend on the wheel in comp gaming. I use 99% on kb


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> I see you in every new thread saying that you ordered a new mouse and you're going to buy yet another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kind of confusing. Also like that falcon guy who didn't like the Castor because of the coating. Heh.
> I find the ec1/ec2 to be great shapes really, I haven't really had the scrollwheel issue. But then again I don't understand people who bhop with the wheel. I would never depend on the wheel in comp gaming. I use 99% on kb


Yea I have a slight problem with ordering mice. It has started to get annoying. lol, however I truly give them a good run before sending back or selling them off. I would never send a mouse back because of the coating, that is just pointless to me, especially if I like the mouse enough. I've narrowed it down to a few mice that I am fond of, the Ec1-A is just the finale of this mouse-capade purchasing....For now that is.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Yea I have a slight problem with ordering mice. It has started to get annoying. lol, however I truly give them a good run before sending back or selling them off. I would never send a mouse back because of the coating, that is just pointless to me, especially if I like the mouse enough. I've narrowed it down to a few mice that I am fond of, the Ec1-A is just the finale of this mouse-capade purchasing....For now that is.


As it has been with me. I've tried too many mice, basically almost every mouse. So for the last 2,5 years I've been trying to actively find something good and it has done more harm than good. Now I just decided to give up trying and sticking with something until Something comes out that suits me.
I guess every person is picky in some things. For me it's shape, coating and weight to some extent. 3360 is nice but if the shape is nice i don't really care about the sensor, because I can perform well even on an old 3090.
Edit: cable, clicks and scrollwheel are pretty much irrelevant for me.
But yeah, wasted too much time and money. Completely useless market







i guess it applies to life, as well.


----------



## SeanyC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasher*
> 
> because they all were skipping scrolls (mostly while scrolling up)
> ...
> you have to use included mouse feet on top of the glued ones, so it wont bellyglide on your pad.


How can you tell that it is skipping scrolls and how can you tell that it is "bellygliding"?


----------



## daviddave1

Just bought the new BENQ ZA11 at http://www.esportstore.com/mice/zowie-by-benq/za11-mouse-1

store is in sweden. you can pay with paypal. Total cost: 81.08 €

I checked with them on facebook in a PM: "It's the new Zowie by BenQ ZA11 with the Huano switches and the new red logo. This is the first batch after the recall."

anyone knows a site where the new GSR is? with paypal option? in Europe.


----------



## Robobot

Does anyone know where I can get an FK2 (white, 24 notch scroll wheel) that ships to Canada? I got once recently and like it a LOT more than my FK '14, and I'm worried I won't be able to get another one as a backup. Does anyone know which stores might have them? NCIX has the old Yellow ones, and I think Canada Computers has the yellow as well.


----------



## daviddave1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robobot*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get an FK2 (white, 24 notch scroll wheel) that ships to Canada? I got once recently and like it a LOT more than my FK '14, and I'm worried I won't be able to get another one as a backup. Does anyone know which stores might have them? NCIX has the old Yellow ones, and I think Canada Computers has the yellow as well.


http://www.amazon.ca/Zowie-Gear-Ambidextrous-Optical-FK2/dp/B00QIH1GD4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1456221885&sr=8-4&keywords=zowie


----------



## Robobot

Oh wow, thank you so much! It's a little expensive but thank you again


----------



## TburdzZ

Any news on the new fk2 are coming out. I am dying for a new one my fk 2013 is literally on its last leg both side buttons broke and scrolling down does not work at all.....


----------



## daviddave1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TburdzZ*
> 
> Any news on the new fk2 are coming out. I am dying for a new one my fk 2013 is literally on its last leg both side buttons broke and scrolling down does not work at all.....


They are out. if u live in europe u can get one here: http://www.esportstore.com/mice/zowie-by-benq/fk2-mouse total costs around 80 euro.

if u live in the usa: http://rexflo.net/products/benq-zowie-fk-series-fk2-gaming-mouse-free-shipping?variant=10910010561


----------



## RDno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daviddave1*
> 
> They are out. if u live in europe u can get one here: http://www.esportstore.com/mice/zowie-by-benq/fk2-mouse total costs around 80 euro.
> 
> if u live in the usa: http://rexflo.net/products/benq-zowie-fk-series-fk2-gaming-mouse-free-shipping?variant=10910010561


The EU link does not have the FK lineup in stock, only ZAs.


----------



## daviddave1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDno1*
> 
> The EU link does not have the FK lineup in stock, only ZAs.


ah my bad


----------



## Conditioned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daviddave1*
> 
> They are out. if u live in europe u can get one here: http://www.esportstore.com/mice/zowie-by-benq/fk2-mouse total costs around 80 euro.


Thats the guys from maxfps right? Contact link doesnt work...


----------



## daviddave1

us e
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conditioned*
> 
> Thats the guys from maxfps right? Contact link doesnt work...


use facebook chat. they respond fast.


----------



## pyrexshorts

Memory House is just NCIX, so it's likely you'll get one with the 16 step scroll wheel. I know that at some place for CanadaComputers they have the white one with the 24 step scroll wheel.


----------



## popups

I was testing the 24 notch scroll wheel in the ZA13 yesterday. There doesn't appear to be any issues with missed scrolls. I bound mwheelup and mwheeldown to +attack. The scroll wheel didn't miss a scroll going up or down.

I think the issue most people are having is unconscious accusations. If you don't pay attention you might not notice you scrolled. There is also the possibility the springs are to stiff, which might make the wheel stop between scrolls if you barely nudge it, but that was more of an issue with the 16 notch wheel.

The Kingsis wheel design doesn't have definitive scrolls like a Logitech design can have. The concept is very similar, but the execution isn't great on the Zowie mice. Two springs, a ball bearing and rounded notches isn't the best design.

Does anyone have a white logo ZA13 they want to sell?


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> I was testing the 24 notch scroll wheel in the ZA13 yesterday. There doesn't appear to be any issues with missed scrolls. I bound mwheelup and mwheeldown to +attack. The scroll wheel didn't miss a scroll going up or down.
> 
> I think the issue most people are having is unconscious accusations. If you don't pay attention you might not notice you scrolled. There is also the possibility the springs are to stiff, which might make the wheel stop between scrolls if you barley nudge it, but that was more of an issue with the 16 notch wheel.
> 
> The Kingsis wheel design doesn't have definitive scrolls like a Logitech design can have. The concept is very similar, but the execution isn't great on the Zowie mice. Two springs, a ball bearing and rounded notches isn't the best design.
> 
> Does anyone have a white logo ZA13 they want to sell?


Move the wheel half a notch up, and then back down to its original poisition.

What does the mouse register?


----------



## qsxcv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> The Kingsis wheel design doesn't have definitive scrolls like a Logitech design can have


and i thought logitech's encoders were bad








in my experience, the best optical encoders are those in the mlt04 mice. i don't mean the feel of the scrolling or the notches, but the consistency of the actuation point for a scroll.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Move the wheel half a notch up, and then back down to its original poisition.
> 
> What does the mouse register?


If you move the Kingsis wheel half a notch it will register the scroll. So once you return back to the original position it won't register anything as the plastic piece does not break the beam of the LED. As long as the wheel doesn't get stuck in the middle of a notch after actuation there will be no issues.

Don't rest your finger on the wheel if you have an issue with negligent actuation of the wheel and make sure to scroll properly. It's similar to people complaining about the G100S having "double click" issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qsxcv*
> 
> and i thought logitech's encoders were bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my experience, the best optical encoders are those in the mlt04 mice. i don't mean the feel of the scrolling or the notches, but the consistency of the actuation point for a scroll.


I do like the feeling of the IMO and WMO scroll wheel. However, the problem with that design is the deformation of the pieces. My WMO feels great when scrolling down, however, scrolling up feels like broken plastic is hitting/grinding each other. The scroll wheel feels similar to the Zowie mice, but with more distinct notches. Zowie could make their wheel feel like the IntelliMouse wheel if they wanted.


----------



## 2shellbonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> If you move the Kingsis wheel half a notch it will register the scroll. So once you return back to the original position it won't register anything as the plastic piece does not break the beam of the LED. As long as the wheel doesn't get stuck in the middle of a notch after actuation there will be no issues.
> 
> Don't rest your finger on the wheel if you have an issue with negligent actuation of the wheel and make sure to scroll properly. It's similar to people complaining about the G100S having "double click" issues.
> I do like the feeling of the IMO and WMO scroll wheel. However, the problem with that design is the deformation of the pieces. My WMO feels great when scrolling down, however, scrolling up feels like broken plastic is hitting/grinding each other. The scroll wheel feels similar to the Zowie mice, but with more distinct notches. Zowie could make their wheel feel like the IntelliMouse wheel if they wanted.


Well the logic on the 16 step and 24 step wheel is different.

For me (and I dont have a 24 step Zowie mouse atm) the scroll would sometimes register non existant scrolls in random directions. Because there are fewer pegs than on the 16 step wheel

The 16 step wheel had no issues for me apart from being loud and uncomfortable to use in desktop environment.


----------



## RDno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2shellbonus*
> 
> Well the logic on the 16 step and 24 step wheel is different.
> 
> For me (and I dont have a 24 step Zowie mouse atm) the scroll would sometimes register non existant scrolls in random directions. Because there are fewer pegs than on the 16 step wheel
> 
> The 16 step wheel had no issues for me apart from being loud and uncomfortable to use in desktop environment.


The issue seems to be confined to individual units. I have had this issue with the ZA12, but not yet with my FK1 (both with 24 step wheels)


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDno1*
> 
> The issue seems to be confined to individual units. I have had this issue with the ZA12, but not yet with my FK1 (both with 24 step wheels)


I can't see how that can be possible considering the design of the shell and the wheel. The only thing I can guess being problematic is the spring variance.

One Zowie mouse I own has very stiff springs. These stiff spring can stop the wheel midway through scrolls. I have to use a lot of force to scroll. Those springs makes the 16 notch wheel problematic.

I haven't yet tested the 24 notch wheel with the various other springs and Zowie mice I have. I haven't decided if I am going to keep the ZA13.


----------



## a_ak57

I have a few Zowie mice and one of them definitely has scroll problems. Occasionally it won't register when I scroll a notch and when I continue with another notch it would register both at the same time (I wanna say sometimes it wouldn't register certain scrolls period but it's been a while and I can't recall with certainty, but I am sure of the skip-double register thing). It was easily noticeable while browsing the internet since I'd be scrolling down a page and it'd be janky.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> I have a few Zowie mice and one of them definitely has scroll problems. Occasionally it won't register when I scroll a notch and when I continue with another notch it would register both at the same time (I wanna say sometimes it wouldn't register certain scrolls period but it's been a while and I can't recall with certainty, but I am sure of the skip-double register thing). It was easily noticeable while browsing the internet since I'd be scrolling down a page and it'd be janky.


I think some browsers have an issue with scrolling. That's why I went in-game to test the 24 notch wheel. The 16 notch wheel seemed to have issues scrolling up in browsers. I haven't done extensive testing yet because I just got a ZA13 and I have been playing with the G100S.


----------



## a_ak57

It wasn't a browser thing. I have a crap ton of mice and I tried others and they were fine. I even have a couple other 24-notch Zowies that are fine. It's just the one.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> It wasn't a browser thing. I have a crap ton of mice and I tried others and they were fine. I even have a couple other 24-notch Zowies that are fine. It's just the one.


Why haven't you investigated the issue? It's not like Zowie doesn't give you a extra set of feet.

When I had an issue with my Zowie EC1/2 I figured out why it was missing scrolls. I couldn't fix it because the old Zowie mice had security screws and I don't have that tool. I told Zowie Gear about the issue and the screws -- they changed the screws to normal ones and I read they fixed the EC scroll issue.


----------



## pyrexshorts

Does anybody have wobble for the mouse1 and mouse2 buttons on their FK2? I can lightly tap each button without actuating them, and I can feel a little bit of pre-travel and wobble.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyrexshorts*
> 
> Does anybody have wobble for the mouse1 and mouse2 buttons on their FK2? I can lightly tap each button without actuating them, and I can feel a little bit of pre-travel and wobble.


Maybe this? My original FK isn't like that.


----------



## b0z0

I've just RMA'd my Ec2-a white logo, and they sent me a new white logo'd ec2-a... I was expecting a red logo ec2a...


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I've just RMA'd my Ec2-a white logo, and they sent me a new white logo'd ec2-a... I was expecting a red logo ec2a...


I sent back a 3090 EC and got back a 3060 EC. I forgot if I asked for it specifically or they gave it to me on accident. I should have kept it though, but only 1 CPI step worked properly. In other words, you should have specified you wanted the BenQ EC.


----------



## hasukka

Is there any way to figure out which version I got from the Zowie BenQ lineup? I RMA:d my old my ~1 year old EC2-A for problems with scroll and got a new benq EC2-A, the clicks feel very soft & spammable compared to the model I had before. Wondering if it's just some minor tweaks on the shell, QC lottery or I got one with Omron switches.


----------



## starmanwarz

So I just received my BenQ EC1-A. I've been hunting this mouse for over a month now and I was eager to try it. During this month I also got a Rival 300 which I liked, but I found it's shape a bit weird. I have to say that after a few hours of usage I am very disappointed







. Here's why:

-M1+M2 buttons. They are lighter from the FK1 and have a very cheap feel to them. I press them a lot by accident. M1 is VERY loud. M2 is not very crisp.

-Scroll wheel. It's TERRIBLE. It's hard to tell when it registers a scroll, too much travel time between scrolls. Also it's loud.

-Coating. This is my biggest issue. I have sweaty hands and after only a few minutes of usage it became VERY sticky. I had to wash my hands after using it. I never had this issue with my DA2013/FK1/Rival 300.

Shape is very nice. I prefer it to the DA/Rival shape. It's right side is a bit "neutral" which I really like. Sensor performance is great as expected.

These are my first thoughts. I will give it one week and see if I change my mind, but I really doubt it. So far I have to say that the Rival 300 is superior in every aspect (crisp, heavy buttons, great coating, much better scroll wheel, better placed M3+M4) except shape.


----------



## mint567

I agree with all of your points. I have all 3 mice (DA/EC-1a/Rival). I have owned an fk1 and an fk2 and expected the EC1-a to be similar quality and feel but it is not. It does feel cheap compared to the fk1/fk2 and also the DA/Rival. The scroll wheel misses steps and for it to feel "normal" compared to other mice i set the windows mouse wheel options to scroll 6 lines instead of 3 (default). The coating gets better after your hand heats up but if you hand is cold and dry it is very slick/smooth.


----------



## RaleighStClair

The Rival 300 weighs too much for it too be a real contender for comp fps gaming, imo. But I do agree about the coating on the BenQ EC1A and the side buttons; the DA has the Zowie beat in this regard. Where the EC1A shines is the shape/balance and weight ratio -- it also helps that the Zowie EC1A has the best mouse cable on the market.. The only other close mouse is the Finalmouse 2016 as far as I am concerned, but then FM has serious QC issues. But by no means does the EC1A feel cheap though. All BenQ needs to do is fix the side buttons and scroll wheel. The side buttons are absolutely terrible.

But if you have some medical condition (Hyperhidrosis) then you may want to consider the mouse coating as your biggest priority in your purchase. Mine is weight/shape/sensor and the EC1A is clearly the best for me in this regard, hands down.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> *The Rival 300 weighs too much for it too be a real contender for comp fps gaming, imo*. But I do agree about the coating on the BenQ EC1A and the side buttons; the DA has the Zowie beat in this regard. Where the EC1A shines is the shape/balance and weight ratio -- it also helps that the Zowie EC1A has the best mouse cable on the market.. The only other close mouse is the Finalmouse 2016 as far as I am concerned, but then FM has serious QC issues. But by no means does the EC1A feel cheap though. All BenQ needs to do is fix the side buttons and scroll wheel. The side buttons are absolutely terrible.
> 
> But if you have some medical condition (Hyperhidrosis) then you may want to consider the mouse coating as your biggest priority in your purchase. Mine is weight/shape/sensor and the EC1A is clearly the best for me in this regard, hands down.


What planet do you live on?


----------



## RDno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What planet do you live on?


The one where some of the best CS players do not use... oh wait.


----------



## RaleighStClair

135g is far too heavy for fps. Anything over 100g is terrible, IMO. There is a reason most comp players use mice under 100g, just sayin.


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> 135g is far too heavy for fps. Anything over 100g is terrible, IMO. There is a reason most comp players use mice under 100g, just sayin.


The rival 300 weighs like ~100 g minus the cord. The listed weight for some reason includes the cord. People are giving you a hard time because many of the tops pros (including on fnatic) use the Rival, so it's fairly obvious that what you're saying is incorrect at the very highest level of competitive FPS.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesn*
> 
> The rival 300 weighs like ~100 g minus the cord. The listed weight for some reason includes the cord. People are giving you a hard time because many of the tops pros (including on fnatic) use the Rival, so it's fairly obvious that what you're saying is incorrect at the very highest level of competitive FPS.


I've owned the Rival 300 and it was quite a bit heavier than the EC1A. It clearly weighs more thamn 100g.


----------



## Aventadoor

I also own Rival and EC1...
Rival is just a tad heavier. Its not too heavy for comp at all...
Use whatever you like, stop being so obsessed with mice, its not good for you and your skills.
Go tell Olof his mice is too heavy for comp bro..


----------



## RaleighStClair

It looks like it weighs 105g w/o the cord. So I guess thats not too bad. But combined with it's shape it certainly feels a lot heavier/bigger than than EC1. R300 shape and weight just make it feel huge IMO, and I have big hands.

And to me the shape/weight do matter -- just a much as the sensor, if not more.


----------



## mikesn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I've owned the Rival 300 and it was quite a bit heavier than the EC1A. It clearly weighs more thamn 100g.


I have the Rival just before it was rebranded Rival 300, I got 105 g even on a digital food scale. This is without the cord on a mouse bungee and plugged in, so the "real" weight may be even slightly lighter. I also get 104 grams for the Intellimouse Explorer 3.0 (an original retail Microsoft one), virtually identical.

As the poster above is indicating, players on literally the best CS clan in the world are currently using the Rival, so the claim that it's not light enough for competitive FPS seems pretty obviously incorrect. I actually like light mice myself but something that's at worst a few grams over 100 g is certainly not "too heavy," in my opinion.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Your right. I guess it could be the weight, shape and balance. I gave mine to a friend, but when I was trying to get used to it it felt awkward and much heavier than the EC1/DA.


----------



## Aventadoor

You also have the grip factor.
DA feels heavier cause its harder to grip, it doesnt stick to the hand like EC-series.
If my hands arent moist, then the EC series feel kinda "heavyier" then Rival.


----------



## jeffk

avi info :

esportshop Enter stock 2016-03-29
http://www.esportstore.com/mice/zowie-by-benq/fk2-mouse

Pure Gaming
https://www.pure-gaming.fr/93-zowie

FK1 Benq is avi, FK2 for 16/04/2016


----------



## bobsaget

Scroll wheel on the new EC-xA line is plain white or translucid with DPI color indication like the previous versions?

Thanks


----------



## vanir1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> Scroll wheel on the new EC-xA line is plain white or translucid with DPI color indication like the previous versions?
> 
> Thanks


DPI color indicated.


----------



## bobsaget

Thanks!


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> 135g is far too heavy for fps. Anything over 100g is terrible, IMO. There is a reason most comp players use mice under 100g, just sayin.


This is subjective of course. Some people praise the Logitech G502 like it was the best thing since an egg white omelette yet the thing is one of the heaviest mice on the market (and that's withOUT the weights on!).

A better camera won't make you a better photographer and a better mouse won't make you a better player, but they'll add icing on the cake we call "Our Existing Skills"


----------



## jeffk

Received my new FK2 BenQ, was using a FK 2013.

Feel great.

+ Same coating as FK2013. (FK14 was cheap plastic)
+ sensor
+ no 20ms latency
+ side button are faster and less "deep"

-/+ wheel is "okay", but when you move it up just a little (like 1mm), there is a weird plastic click sound resounding in the shell.

- still to thin 0.45mm skatez, the shell is touching the mousepad... (will order 0.6mm from BenQ since Tiger are also 0.45, hotline are bad and Hyperglides are 0.7mm)


----------



## gujukal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> The Rival 300 weighs too much for it too be a real contender for comp fps gaming, imo. But I do agree about the coating on the BenQ EC1A and the side buttons; the DA has the Zowie beat in this regard. Where the EC1A shines is the shape/balance and weight ratio -- it also helps that the Zowie EC1A has the best mouse cable on the market.. The only other close mouse is the Finalmouse 2016 as far as I am concerned, but then FM has serious QC issues. But by no means does the EC1A feel cheap though. All BenQ needs to do is fix the side buttons and scroll wheel. The side buttons are absolutely terrible.
> 
> But if you have some medical condition (Hyperhidrosis) then you may want to consider the mouse coating as your biggest priority in your purchase. Mine is weight/shape/sensor and the EC1A is clearly the best for me in this regard, hands down.


That's weird when its one of the most popular mice among the CSGO pros lol. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UaM765-S515ibLyPaBtMnBz7xiao0HL5f-F1zk_CSF4/edit#gid=1762004852


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gujukal*
> 
> That's weird when its one of the most popular mice among the CSGO pros lol. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1UaM765-S515ibLyPaBtMnBz7xiao0HL5f-F1zk_CSF4/edit#gid=1762004852


Usually the pros don't care or know much about technical details. That's just how it is. Usually.

Like Linus Torvalds who is the grandmaster(or one of them) of Linux said he knows nothing about hardware and configurations. Doesn't mean he isn't talented/smart or good at what he does.

I've met many pros in different fields who don't really know much about technica stuff.

But still, it's already been established that for most players the shape is most important. That pro sheet only maybe proves that zowie has comfortable shapes. It does not show that zowie is the best in anything. Maybe popular.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Usually the pros don't care or know much about technical details. That's just how it is. Usually.
> 
> Like Linus Torvalds who is the grandmaster(or one of them) of Linux said he knows nothing about hardware and configurations. Doesn't mean he isn't talented/smart or good at what he does.
> 
> I've met many pros in different fields who don't really know much about technica stuff.
> 
> But still, it's already been established that for most players the shape is most important. That pro sheet only maybe proves that zowie has comfortable shapes. It does not show that zowie is the best in anything. Maybe popular.


Zowie is most popular because of more than just the shape.

Pro's gets attracted by the simplicity of Zowie. They are not about lights or shiny things, they are just about pure plug and play and high performance with simple efficient shapes. There are no synapse to interfere, there are no weird shapes or heavy mice, or bad quality materials that falls apart within a week. Zowie is just solid, simple and provides enough accuracy to maintain a high level performance aim.

Zowie generally cares about the pro players with their releases, compared to companies like Razer or Logitech who has a more casual audience, and aim their mice for all sorts of games hence the amount of DPI and the RGB lights... and stattrak counts *cough* steelseries, while Zowie has always specifically had few games as priority like CSGO. And also lets pro players be part of the developement. (HeatoN with the EC1, Neo with the FK1.)

It's true that pros doesn't know much about technical stuff, but they surely know what they are doing, they don't just play with whatever is available, they are careful to pick the mouse that they'll perform best with, even different types of mousepad combinations, like hardpad on a softpad to increase consistency on lesser mice like G100s.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> Zowie is most popular because of more than just the shape.
> 
> Pro's gets attracted by the simplicity of Zowie. They are not about lights or shiny things, they are just about pure plug and play and high performance with simple efficient shapes. There are no synapse to interfere, there are no weird shapes or heavy mice, or bad quality materials that falls apart within a week. Zowie is just solid, simple and provides enough accuracy to maintain a high level performance aim.
> 
> Zowie generally cares about the pro players with their releases, compared to companies like Razer or Logitech who has a more casual audience, and aim their mice for all sorts of games hence the amount of DPI and the RGB lights... and stattrak counts *cough* steelseries, while Zowie has always specifically had few games as priority like CSGO. And also lets pro players be part of the developement. (HeatoN with the EC1, Neo with the FK1.)
> 
> It's true that pros doesn't know much about technical stuff, but they surely know what they are doing, they don't just play with whatever is available, they are careful to pick the mouse that they'll perform best with, even different types of mousepad combinations, like hardpad on a softpad to increase consistency on lesser mice like G100s.


That sheet that he provided, doesn't show how zowie is amazing. It just shows what is popular.

I never said Zowie is bad, I use an EC mouse myself. I'm all for simplicity. I just don't agree that Zowie cares enough. Also, I don't agree that Zowie prioritizes performance. If you look at their business decisions, for example, you'd see that behind the 'simplicity' is actually mediocrity. Woll3, for example, has criticized them several times by pointing out huge flaws, like using an mcu from 2007. This has more effect on the mouse than just having enough cpi steps. This can influence everything. There are many more examples I could bring.

Sure it is still good enough for competitive play, but this is just a fact, and is also my opinion, that they have some issues.
I wasn't talking about shape quality or choice of materials or whatever, but technical aspects such as firmware, mcu, sensor, latency, click delay etc...

Still, Zowie is miles better than finalmouse and I will probably keep using ec1. You actually drifted from the point that I made, which was to answer the comment about click delay and why such things matter in the big picture, as a company in an industry.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> That sheet that he provided, doesn't show how zowie is amazing. It just shows what is popular.
> 
> I never said Zowie is bad, I use an EC mouse myself. I'm all for simplicity. I just don't agree that Zowie cares enough. Also, I don't agree that Zowie prioritizes performance. If you look at their business decisions, for example, you'd see that behind the 'simplicity' is actually mediocrity. Woll3, for example, has criticized them several times by pointing out huge flaws, like using an mcu from 2007. This has more effect on the mouse than just having enough cpi steps. This can influence everything. There are many more examples I could bring.
> 
> Sure it is still good enough for competitive play, but this is just a fact, and is also my opinion, that they have some issues.
> I wasn't talking about shape quality or choice of materials or whatever, but technical aspects such as firmware, mcu, sensor, latency, click delay etc...
> 
> Still, Zowie is miles better than finalmouse and I will probably keep using ec1. You actually drifted from the point that I made, which was to answer the comment about click delay and why such things matter in the big picture, as a company in an industry.


I'm not gonna defend Zowie because I personally don't agree with lots of the decision they have made, but I can still definitely see why it's popular from a pro players perspective after having owned several Zowie mice myself, you don't get to notice those flaws when you're playing, and it certainly hasn't affected any pro player from performing.

I can't argue against Zowie can make their mice thousand times better by the things you have mentioned, but they are no way near to be bad, or doesn't deserve the popularity that they have, because despite the flaws, it's still one of the best mice that you can purchase at the moment. Especially for CSGO.

3310 can be called mediocre from a technical perspective, but yet my EC2-A has been one of the mice that has giving me extreme amount of accuracy and perform to the level that I seek with a simple, efficient and comfortable shape. One can argue that they can do a better job, but with the performance these mice still provides, the last thing you think about in-game is a mcu from 2007.


----------



## broodro0ster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Received my new FK2 BenQ, was using a FK 2013.
> 
> Feel great.
> 
> + Same coating as FK2013. (FK14 was cheap plastic)
> + sensor
> + no 20ms latency
> + side button are faster and less "deep"
> 
> -/+ wheel is "okay", but when you move it up just a little (like 1mm), there is a weird plastic click sound resounding in the shell.
> 
> - still to thin 0.45mm skatez, the shell is touching the mousepad... (will order 0.6mm from BenQ since Tiger are also 0.45, hotline are bad and Hyperglides are 0.7mm)


I have the hyperglides on my 2015 FK2 and I'm very happy with them.
Mouse doesn't drag on the mousepad anymore and no skipping or what so ever. I'm using a Steelseries QCK heavy


----------



## Poodle

So I just bought a Zowie ZA12 BenQ edition. Is this mouse a joke? Clicks are horrible. They make so much noise Id like to smash this pos to wall.


----------



## Maximillion

lol


----------



## v0rtex-SI

lol indeed. Just because you prefer omrons that doesn't mean huanos are horrible. And you can send it to me instead of smashing it


----------



## Ban13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Woll3, for example, has criticized them several times by pointing out huge flaws, like using an mcu from 2007. This has more effect on the mouse than just having enough cpi steps. This can influence everything. There are many more examples I could bring.


I'm interested in hearing all of the shortcomings or could-be-betters if you could please list them.


----------



## Poodle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v0rtex-SI*
> 
> lol indeed. Just because you prefer omrons that doesn't mean huanos are horrible. And you can send it to me instead of smashing it


I didnt even know which brand switches this had. Comparing this mouse to G303 makes me cry for wasting 70€. Im starting to think that even the shape is better with the G303.


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> I didnt even know which brand switches this had. Comparing this mouse to G303 makes me cry for wasting 70€. Im starting to think that even the shape is better with the G303.


I can only speak for myself, even though I hated the buttons because I came from G303 aswell, after a while you don't get to notice them that much. After months of use I think they are just as easy to click as the g303, only difference is you might still feel the huenos feedback when you click in comparison to other mice.


----------



## leapstep

I have a zowie benq Za12, and the left mouse button feels a bit mushy when I press and hold it down. Sometimes when I just click it normally it also feels like the button kind of struggles to bounce back, but it's very subtle.
Is it supposed to be like this because of design, or should i send it back?


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> After months of use I think they are just as easy to click as the g303, only difference is you might still feel the huenos feedback when you click in comparison to other mice.


A lot of Zowie lovers feel the same about huano's because they're a different style of switch which suit their usage.

Like them as well because you really know when a button is pressed, due to their kickback (like a mule)







.


----------



## Poodle

All that is just plain denial. Apparently the first BenQ batch was a total failure. Prolly thats why we have to wait for new fixed units.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poodle*
> 
> All that is just plain denial. Apparently the first BenQ batch was a total failure. Prolly thats why we have to wait for new fixed units.


Hand soldering all those Omron switch batches to Huano.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> A lot of Zowie lovers feel the same about huano's because they're a different style of switch which suit their usage.
> 
> Like them as well because you really know when a button is pressed, due to their kickback (like a mule)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's mainly about preference. The Huano vs. Omron debate is like the Cherry MX Blues vs. Cherry MX Reds debate. Whatever feels right for ya! That's all that should really matter, right?


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> It's mainly about preference. The Huano vs. Omron debate is like the Cherry MX Blues vs. Cherry MX Reds debate. Whatever feels right for ya! That's all that should really matter, right?


Both crap, stick to blacks and browns.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Both crap, stick to blacks and browns.


I've been using blacks since 2012
I recommend them! PS/2 port as well never had any issues or second thoughts about needing another keyboard!


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Both crap, stick to blacks and browns.


That's your opinion, of course. Highly subjective topic regarding this switch vs. that switch or that sensor vs. that sensor or laser vs. optical ad infinitum. Just because it works best for you doesn't mean it ought to work best for everyone.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> That's your opinion, of course. Highly subjective topic regarding this switch vs. that switch or that sensor vs. that sensor or laser vs. optical ad infinitum. Just because it works best for you doesn't mean it ought to work best for everyone.






matte (FRICK GLOSSY SURFACES) Kinzu w/ Huanos, 3988/3360, and v1 click latency. Perfect mouse.


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> That's your opinion, of course. Highly subjective topic regarding this switch vs. that switch or that sensor vs. that sensor or laser vs. optical ad infinitum. Just because it works best for you doesn't mean it ought to work best for everyone.


Lol man the smiley thing was supposed to imply a joke of some sort.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Lol man the smiley thing was supposed to imply a joke of some sort.


Oh...... now I get it


----------



## Maximillion




----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> It's mainly about preference. The Huano vs. Omron debate is like the Cherry MX Blues vs. Cherry MX Reds debate. Whatever feels right for ya! That's all that should really matter, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both crap, stick to blacks and browns.
Click to expand...

Poor bugger, you need some Greens and Tactile Greys with some Clears on the side, then you'll know what CherryMX perfection is all about.


----------



## Maximillion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Poor bugger, you need some Greens and Tactile Greys with some Clears on the side, then you'll know what CherryMX perfection is all about.


Fun fact, my buckling spring Unicomp Classic is by far my favorite keyboard as far as pure "feel" and general typing goes. I'd even use it in game if it weren't for the 2kro and hysteresis


----------



## gujukal

How loud are the Benq FK left click compared to regular Zowie? I managed to buy the old Zowie FK2 (i thought i bought the Benq-version) and the left click is very loud.


----------



## jeffk

It has been a mess to me to find my new sensitivity.

Because my FK13 was 2300 (2200 real cpi) and my new FK2 BenQ at 1600 its more like 1400...

Thx Zowie for the non sense :d


----------



## Aymanb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gujukal*
> 
> How loud are the Benq FK left click compared to regular Zowie? I managed to buy the old Zowie FK2 (i thought i bought the Benq-version) and the left click is very loud.


New benq ones are going back to huenos, so if it's the switches that is making the noise (most likely) it's probably going be the exact same.


----------



## gujukal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aymanb*
> 
> New benq ones are going back to huenos, so if it's the switches that is making the noise (most likely) it's probably going be the exact same.


Thats a shame. Like the shape of the FK2 but the left click is driving me crazy :/


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gujukal*
> 
> Thats a shame. Like the shape of the FK2 but the left click is driving me crazy :/


Unless you play rts or moba, you will get used to it in a matter of weeks.


----------



## gujukal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Unless you play rts or moba, you will get used to it in a matter of weeks.


Sure i can get use to the feel of the click but it's extremely loud, very annoying when you're not using headphones.


----------



## Aventadoor

I just bought a Zowie by BenQ FK1 and the scroll wheel is garbage and shakes when I move the mice.
My old yellow FK1 wasent like this... Anyone have same issue or is my unit faulty?

EDIT: I got a new FK1 and it has same problem! HAHA


----------



## v0rtex-SI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I just bought a Zowie by BenQ FK1 and the scroll wheel is garbage and shakes when I move the mice.
> My old yellow FK1 wasent like this... Anyone have same issue or is my unit faulty?
> 
> EDIT: I got a new FK1 and it has same problem! HAHA


My fk1 with white logo has no issues at all with the scroll wheel.


----------



## Aventadoor

But this is the Zowie by BenQ thread so I know.
My yellow FK1 dident have this issues either


----------



## v0rtex-SI

I know its the BenQ thread just letting everyone know that my white fk1 is fine.


----------



## alexat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I just bought a Zowie by BenQ FK1 and the scroll wheel is garbage and shakes when I move the mice.
> My old yellow FK1 wasent like this... Anyone have same issue or is my unit faulty?
> 
> EDIT: I got a new FK1 and it has same problem! HAHA


I bought the updated FK1 (x2), ZA12 (x2), EC2-A and all of them have wobbly scrolls. Using them in an office environment though so it doesn't matter. My old FK1 never had a single issue.


----------



## VESPA5

My ZA-13 has a steady scroll wheel (black) and the side buttons are great. My EC2-A on the other hand has a feeble and wobbly scroll wheel. My EC2-A probably has the worst side buttons I've ever used on a mouse.


----------



## Aventadoor

Big shame on Zowie...
Capitalism at its best.
We should all boycott till they fix their stuff up


----------



## JackCY

Yeah I'm kinda worried if I should try Zowie again or just keep looking elsewhere. They are overpriced compared to Logitech and SteelSeries, which considering Zowie are basic products with not bells and whistles, no lights no software should also make the price much much lower, yet it seems like they are milking the cow for anyone who wants a mouse without that marketing blinking crap. The button click latency is disappointing compared to Logitech that I can see people measure







I wonder what Zowie messed up to make it so bad, come on +7ms? That's hell a lot.


----------



## Venrar

Anyone know if the stiffness of the clicks changed from the yellow to red fk2 versions? I watched a vid where a guy compared the fk1+ to the yellow fk1 and he said the clicks were notably less stiff. Was wondering if they changed the fk2 as well.


----------



## agsz

Zowie BenQ EC2-A in stock @ Rexflo.net


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ban13*
> 
> I'm interested in hearing all of the shortcomings or could-be-betters if you could please list them.


Quoting partly from woll3:
'All of the Zowies use the same MCU as the DA, which is also available since 2006.(and everybody else has moved on)
PMW3310 is based on A9800 which is based on A9500, so basically late 2008, and they only switched to it because A3090 went EOL, A3090 is based on 2020 which is from ~2002.
And microswitches have never changed, altough A4Tech is producing Light strike switches by now.'

Mcu can affect many things, including cursor path.

The 3310 implementation is 'good' but very mediocre
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ban13*
> 
> I'm interested in hearing all of the shortcomings or could-be-betters if you could please list them.


Well, let me just leave this here.
https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/4hxxth/zowie_ec2a_praise_thread/d2tljke


----------



## Alya

I swear the MCU must be affecting how the Zowie mice feel to me, they all feel like trash, like the cursor feels slow and inaccurate. The 3090s react much better to my movements than the 3310s, they don't seem to be as slow or inaccurate, but all 3310s feel like that to me, 3310 always just feels like muck to me.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I swear the MCU must be affecting how the Zowie mice feel to me, they all feel like trash, like the cursor feels slow and inaccurate. The 3090s react much better to my movements than the 3310s, they don't seem to be as slow or inaccurate, but all 3310s feel like that to me, 3310 always just feels like muck to me.


I've had mixed reactions to the 3090 vs. 3310 vs. 3366 vs. generic sensors out there. Heck, I've rocked it on a generic $15 Anker ergonomic optical mouse! Depending on the implementation of the sensor to the mouse itself (and with the software if any), the 3310 or 3366 or whatever can or will work to cater towards your style of play. Of the 3310 mice I own, I actually think the implementation is snappier and better on my Castor than on my EC2-A or Fnatic G1. As for the 3366, I personally think it's best implemented on the the G303 (combined with little to no weight, it's an awesome sensor) over its implementation on the G502 (a generally heavy mouse) and the G900. At the end of the night, your own skills, reflexes and reaction time contributes to how a sensor 'feels'. A better sensor doesn't necessarily make someone a better player.

Overall, whatever you feel works best for you, is all that should matter. It's all subjective. First world problems, I know


----------



## Stats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramraze*
> 
> Quoting partly from woll3:
> 
> Well, let me just leave this here.
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MouseReview/comments/4hxxth/zowie_ec2a_praise_thread/d2tljke


"pre aim oneshot spray games."
"Judging by the downvotes it seems that we have invaded the Zowie Safespace and triggered some people"
my sides, it's like this whole forum is filled with people who have bought 20 mice, hate each and every one of them for whatever reason even though they don't even play any games or are total trash at them, so they blame mice companies for them being bad, usually citing sensor issues, ignoring the fact there's plenty of people that are good at the game that use really bad sensors/mice, while buying another 10 new mice from the same companies anyways. Why on earth would some casual be so obsessed about mice sensors if they don't even play something where it actually requires some skill to out-aim someone like quake or cs? it REALLY doesn't matter which mouse you use nearly as much as you think it does if all you play is cod, lol and battlefield
Consider me triggered.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stats*
> 
> "pre aim oneshot spray games."
> "Judging by the downvotes it seems that we have invaded the Zowie Safespace and triggered some people"
> my sides, it's like this whole forum is filled with people who have bought 20 mice, hate each and every one of them for whatever reason even though they don't even play any games or are total trash at them, so they blame mice companies for them being bad, usually citing sensor issues, ignoring the fact there's plenty of people that are good at the game that use really bad sensors/mice, while buying another 10 new mice from the same companies anyways. Why on earth would some casual be so obsessed about mice sensors if they don't even play something where it actually requires some skill to out-aim someone like quake or cs? it REALLY doesn't matter which mouse you use nearly as much as you think it does if all you play is cod, lol and battlefield
> Consider me triggered.


I personally own 4 mice (Mionix Castor, Fnatic Flick G1, Logitech G303, and EC2-A, 2 of these were given to me) which I use separately depending on the game. What game I'm playing dictates what kinda mouse I should be using. Customers have their fair share of peeves, obsessions and shenanigans, but at the end of the day, like everything else, it's good to have options out there. I personally believe that one's own reflexes, skill and reaction time trumps everything else. Buying a "highly rated" mouse doesn't make me a highly rated player. If I buy the most expensive camera on the shelves, it doesn't make me a better photographer. I guess what I'm trying to say is that how anything 'feels' (in this case, the mouse) is highly dependent on what's between your ears in conjunction with your hand.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stats*
> 
> "pre aim oneshot spray games."
> "Judging by the downvotes it seems that we have invaded the Zowie Safespace and triggered some people"
> my sides, it's like this whole forum is filled with people who have bought 20 mice, hate each and every one of them for whatever reason even though they don't even play any games or are total trash at them, so they blame mice companies for them being bad, usually citing sensor issues, ignoring the fact there's plenty of people that are good at the game that use really bad sensors/mice, while buying another 10 new mice from the same companies anyways. Why on earth would some casual be so obsessed about mice sensors if they don't even play something where it actually requires some skill to out-aim someone like quake or cs? it REALLY doesn't matter which mouse you use nearly as much as you think it does if all you play is cod, lol and battlefield
> Consider me triggered.


Well, woll3 does play games







and he competes too.


----------



## Diogenes5

I'm pretty sure they probably went with the common d2fc-f-7n's found throughout the gaming mice world. If only they'd read my old mouse-soldering guides







. The 7n's never fit well and I ended up using D2F-01F for each of my mods. The D2F-01F's are more expensive though and for some people they may actually be too soft. They are slightly less snappy than the the typical 7n's in my experience.

Zowie should be a little more aggressive with it's updates. They have quite a following because their mouse shapes may possibly be the very best out there. The FK/FK1 are particularly perfect. The FK/FK1 competitors are usually heavier because of the need to cater to casuals or too narrow and have stability issues (the Kinzu IMO). The EC1/2 have more closer analogs in Deathadder and other Palm Shapes, but are still excellent and better in my opinion.

But they didn't even do their due diligence when they switched to Omrons (come on, you can test mice switches at home simply by buying a soldering iron and switches off ebay). I remember when I eagerly awaited the FK1, it took forever to figure out where it was coming out; it appeared first on some more obscure retailer which was across the street from Zowie offices.

Given that they had to recall the mice, they are probably in the hole financially and will play it safe for a while rather than be more agressive upgrading components. I just wish they had been bought out by an actual peripheral company like Logitech that can add their know-how to Zowie products. Cross-industry acquisitions often lead to stagnation and collapse on the part of the acquired.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diogenes5*
> 
> Zowie should be a little more aggressive with it's updates. They have quite a following because their mouse shapes may possibly be the very best out there. The FK/FK1 are particularly perfect.


When I get some time in the future shall be removing the original huanos in favour of some Zippy DF3-P1 switches into one FK1, just to see how it feels.


----------



## Aventadoor

Zowie have been slow to reply to my RMA request. 9 days!
Trying to get a new FK1 since scroll wheel rattle.


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Zowie have been slow to reply to my RMA request. 9 days!
> Trying to get a new FK1 since scroll wheel rattle.


They all rattle imo.


----------



## Aventadoor

Then they should do a recall again.
Its not acceptable to have such flaw when all their earlier versions dont and they are not exactly the cheapest.
I cringe when people say it doesnt mind them, cause it should.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> They all rattle imo.


Yep. I agree. Rattling scroll wheel and flimsy side buttons on my EC2-A........................................................ yet these things sell like hotcakes.


----------



## daunow

Going to buy the FK2, any know issues I should worry about?

going to buy trough amazon btw http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LHRTO5W


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Going to buy the FK2, any know issues I should worry about?
> 
> going to buy trough amazon btw http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LHRTO5W


You'll have to see how the mouse handles for yourself. What might be an issue to you with the mouse might not be the same for others or vice versa. The beauty of buying some stuff in Amazon is their return policy is no nonsense and QUICK. So if you don't like it, return it and Amazon is usually hassle free regarding their returns.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> You'll have to see how the mouse handles for yourself. What might be an issue to you with the mouse might not be the same for others or vice versa. The beauty of buying some stuff in Amazon is their return policy is no nonsense and QUICK. So if you don't like it, return it and Amazon is usually hassle free regarding their returns.


Yeah that's why I buy from there, so I guess I'll hit the button.


----------



## koxy

Anyone notice slippery coating in black version(benq) of FK1 or 2? after couple h sometimes even less i cant hold my grip mostly ring and pink finger slips to far back. Lovely mouse but this is huge issue for me.


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koxy*
> 
> Anyone notice slippery coating in black version(benq) of FK1 or 2? after couple h sometimes even less i cant hold my grip mostly ring and pink finger slips to far back. Lovely mouse but this is huge issue for me.


You can buy mouse tape on eBay which will solve your problem!


----------



## the1freeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stats*
> 
> "pre aim oneshot spray games."
> "Judging by the downvotes it seems that we have invaded the Zowie Safespace and triggered some people"
> my sides, it's like this whole forum is filled with people who have bought 20 mice, hate each and every one of them for whatever reason even though they don't even play any games or are total trash at them, so they blame mice companies for them being bad, usually citing sensor issues, ignoring the fact there's plenty of people that are good at the game that use really bad sensors/mice, while buying another 10 new mice from the same companies anyways. Why on earth would some casual be so obsessed about mice sensors if they don't even play something where it actually requires some skill to out-aim someone like quake or cs? it REALLY doesn't matter which mouse you use nearly as much as you think it does if all you play is cod, lol and battlefield
> Consider me triggered.


You are missing the point. We are technology enthusiasts and care for the best technological solutions simply for the sake of it. Of course, most gaming mice on the market will "get the job done". That is not the point. Overpriced old tech on the other hand...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Big shame on Zowie...
> Capitalism at its best.
> We should all boycott till they fix their stuff up


Been boycotting forever, still waiting for a sensor implementation that makes sense to me.


----------



## ramraze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1freeMan*
> 
> You are missing the point. We are technology enthusiasts and care for the best technological solutions simply for the sake of it. Of course, most gaming mice on the market will "get the job done". That is not the point. Overpriced old tech on the other hand...
> Been boycotting forever, still waiting for a sensor implementation that makes sense to me.


I agree with the boycotting. It's the only way stuff will get done. And I doubt Zowie managers feel insulted if we dislike what they do, it just means they need to work harder. Stop defending junk, just because it's popular







Finalmouse is a good example of that hype is overrated, and that hype means nothing. People still swear by finalmouse, even though it's complete factory OEM junk.


----------



## daunow

"boycotting"

goodluck I guess, doubt anyone on here is gonna follow since they seem to love the brands mice.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Zowie have been slow to reply to my RMA request. 9 days!
> Trying to get a new FK1 since scroll wheel rattle.


How is RMAing going to fix it? If it rattles, that's most likely due to design, therefore it doesn't matter how many times you send them back.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> How is RMAing going to fix it? If it rattles, that's most likely due to design, therefore it doesn't matter how many times you send them back.


Well then Zowie will just have to keep sending me new or I have to get my money back.


----------



## danieldnl

my mx518 died last summer, searching for a new mouse since. gone through a few, had a original zowie ec1-a and have had a benq ec2-a since monday. I really don't understand the hype...

IMO:
-form: nice, i like it
-cable: one of the best i've used
-buttons: ok, could be better, could be worse
-wheel: crap, but the new one on the benq's better than the original one
-polling: stable 500hz and 1000hz, 1000hz feels better
-sensor: feels unresponsive, playing quake is ok, playing cs:go feels somehow delayed, unresponsive, i really don't know how to describe it.
preaiming corners and walking around them feels like playing with low fps, same with spraying an bursting. tapping with pistols and rifles is good.

used a za12 at a friend's house, had the same feeling.

the g502, rival and deathadder i've used recently feel far better in cs than the ec-a's, idk why. did zowie **** up the sensor? is it me/my pc?


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danieldnl*
> 
> my mx518 died last summer, searching for a new mouse since. gone through a few, had a original zowie ec1-a and have had a benq ec2-a since monday. I really don't understand the hype...
> 
> IMO:
> -form: nice, i like it
> -cable: one of the best i've used
> -buttons: ok, could be better, could be worse
> -wheel: crap, but the new one on the benq's better than the original one
> -polling: stable 500hz and 1000hz, 1000hz feels better
> -sensor: feels unresponsive, playing quake is ok, playing cs:go feels somehow delayed, unresponsive, i really don't know how to describe it.
> preaiming corners and walking around them feels like playing with low fps, same with spraying an bursting. tapping with pistols and rifles is good.
> 
> used a za12 at a friend's house, had the same feeling.
> 
> the g502, rival and deathadder i've used recently feel far better in cs than the ec-a's, idk why. did zowie **** up the sensor? is it me/my pc?


Zowie mice aren't hyped like Razer, SteelSeries, etc. They are decent mice without all the fluff/gimmicks.

The 3310 feels bad to awful. Considering it's a re-purposed Avago laser sensor from PixArt, that isn't much of a surprise.


----------



## doors1991

"The 3310 feels bad to awful"

No,its not.
The sensor on my castor is superb.

i think many people dont like zowies implementation.


----------



## danieldnl

the rival uses the 3310 and it feels great.
so zowie somehow did a bad job? what a pity... i'd really like having a light no bs mouse


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doors1991*
> 
> "The 3310 feels bad to awful"
> 
> No,its not.
> The sensor on my castor is superb.
> 
> i think many people dont like zowies implementation.


I am use to using old Avago sensors that are no longer being produced and MLT04 Microsoft mice.

Have you used sensors from the early 2000s?


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doors1991*
> 
> "The 3310 feels bad to awful"
> 
> No,its not.
> The sensor on my castor is superb.
> 
> i think many people dont like zowies implementation.


3310 feels like trash in comparison to the 3090, MLT04, VT5366, and even the 3988. I can't use 3310 mice for my life, wouldn't use one if I was paid to.


----------



## doors1991

I had 3.0, kinzu,deathadder black edition,zowie ec2 evo,cooler master spawn,ss rival,finalmouse 2015,logitech g502, and now the castor.
i dont disagree with you, but my castor is very good.


----------



## Ameko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> 3310 feels like trash in comparison to the 3090, MLT04, VT5366, and even the 3988. I can't use 3310 mice for my life, wouldn't use one if I was paid to.


Remember all that 3310 hype?(which is still kinda present)
"omg it's so snappy oh jeez"
"3090 sucks"
"It's day and night after using my g400"
"why pick 3988 over 3310"
right


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ameko*
> 
> Remember all that 3310 hype?(which is still kinda present)
> "omg it's so snappy oh jeez"
> "3090 sucks"
> "It's day and night after using my g400"
> "why pick 3988 over 3310"
> right


Good thing I never took part in that hype because I didn't care about mice back when the 3310 came out lol, I was using a Mamba back then, I still remember the Twin Eye feeling pretty good but that's probably nostalgia. I haven't used one since 2012ish, and I was using a 3305DK in 2013-2014.


----------



## Ameko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Good thing I never took part in that hype because I didn't care about mice back when the 3310 came out lol, I was using a Mamba back then, I still remember the Twin Eye feeling pretty good but that's probably nostalgia. I haven't used one since 2012ish, and I was using a 3305DK in 2013-2014.


3305... damn
my impression with 3305 kinzu v2 was.. weird
I hope I won't ever encounter it ever again in my life
in 2012 I got my first gaming mouse, it was used deathadder 3.5g
GOOD OLD BLUE TIMES
Still working btw, 6yo right now
Just doubleclicking the hell out of her ass
I remember my first 3310... avior 7000 with default firmware
and OH JEEZ
Until I changed firmware to proper one, tracking felt like this


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ameko*
> 
> 3305... damn
> my impression with 3305 kinzu v2 was.. weird
> I hope I won't ever encounter it ever again in my life
> in 2012 I got my first gaming mouse, it was used deathadder 3.5g
> GOOD OLD BLUE TIMES
> Still working btw, 6yo right now
> Just doubleclicking the hell out of her ass
> I remember my first 3310... avior 7000 with default firmware
> and OH JEEZ
> Until I changed firmware to proper one, tracking felt like this


I have a 3.5g sitting on my desk right now and just when using it I could tell it didn't respond as well as my Kinzu does to movement, possibly a placebo effect, the 3305 mouse I used was one of those A$Tech ones.


----------



## Ameko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I have a 3.5g sitting on my desk right now and just when using it I could tell it didn't respond as well as my Kinzu does to movement, possibly a placebo effect, the 3305 mouse I used was one of those A$Tech ones.


Are you using synapse or standalone drivers?
weird, but who knows.. maybe you got fake deathadder kappa
Okay no


----------



## daunow

Man it hurt to pay $70 for this, but I am gonna give it a try, might as well completely know the mouse is garbage and overhype rather than trashing it for being overpriced.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



it's not like I don't have the money for it, but it just doesn't seem right to pay this much, oh well let's see what comes out of this.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ameko*
> 
> Are you using synapse or standalone drivers?
> weird, but who knows.. maybe you got fake deathadder kappa
> Okay no


I installed the "Legacy Drivers" after I got it to make sure that it was picked up by the drivers and also did all the checks to make sure it was real, seems real, but I use it on the default 1800 DPI with 3/11 Windows and it feels slightly less responsive...probably because it's both a brick in my hand and in terms of weight.


----------



## Ameko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I installed the "Legacy Drivers" after I got it to make sure that it was picked up by the drivers and also did all the checks to make sure it was real, seems real, but I use it on the default 1800 DPI with 3/11 Windows and it feels slightly less responsive...probably because it's both a brick in my hand and in terms of weight.


I'm using deathadder 2013 without synapse and 3/11 atm
Not that bad
Much better than avior anyways
Still lazy to try synapse


----------



## Maximillion

I'm really happy for y'all and imma let you finish but the 3668 is one of the greatest sensors of all-time.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> I'm really happy for y'all and imma let you finish but the 3668 is one of the greatest sensors of all-time.


Too bad I can't find one of those nowadays, I still LOVE YOU old sensors.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> I'm really happy for y'all and imma let you finish but the 3668 is one of the greatest sensors of all-time.


3668 would just be a srom, not a sensor itself.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ameko*
> 
> Remember all that 3310 hype?(which is still kinda present)
> "omg it's so snappy oh jeez"
> "3090 sucks"
> "It's day and night after using my g400"
> "why pick 3988 over 3310"
> right


I never really bought into the sensor hype. Sure, it helps. But that's like me buying the fastest car on the market and expecting to be as great as Dale Earnhardt Jr. or Richard Petty. The point is, whatever sensor you're using, if you've got mediocre reflexes and reaction time and/or you don't have much experience on any of the maps you play via multiplayer, it won't matter how 'awesome' that sensor is. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## CorruptBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> I installed the "Legacy Drivers" after I got it to make sure that it was picked up by the drivers and also did all the checks to make sure it was real, seems real, but I use it on the default 1800 DPI with 3/11 Windows and it feels slightly less responsive...probably because it's both a brick in my hand and in terms of weight.


It is real on 3.5G and 3.0G mice, someone still needs to test it on 4.0G mice though:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1563813/somewhat-objectively-evaluating-sensor-responsiveness/130#post_24187957
http://www.overclock.net/t/1563813/somewhat-objectively-evaluating-sensor-responsiveness/140#post_24188758


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorruptBE*
> 
> It is real on 3.5G and 3.0G mice, someone still needs to test it on 4.0G mice though:


Wew lad, I can say that my feeling was correct about the DA 3.5g feeling unusual, I'll try it without the Legacy Drivers.


----------



## CorruptBE

Those are Synapse, not Legacy.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I never really bought into the sensor hype. Sure, it helps. But that's like me buying the fastest car on the market and expecting to be as great as Dale Earnhardt Jr. or Richard Petty. The point is, whatever sensor you're using, if you've got mediocre reflexes and reaction time and/or you don't have much experience on any of the maps you play via multiplayer, it won't matter how 'awesome' that sensor is. Just my 2 cents!


Nobody wants a better sensor because they want to go faster or think it will make them a pro, so that doesn't make much sense. People want a better sensor to have a better feel for the actual tracking. It just feels better under your hand.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> I'm really happy for y'all and imma let you finish but the 3668 is one of the greatest sensors of all-time.
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can't find one of those nowadays, I still LOVE YOU old sensors.
Click to expand...

Have 2 Deathadder 3G with it, but would never use it anyway.
I am more then happy with my KPM 3310 implementation.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Have 2 Deathadder 3G with it, but would never use it anyway.
> I am more then happy with my KPM 3310 implementation.


Never liked the 3310, feels weird and sluggish in comparison to the Kinzu/OMB.


----------



## CorruptBE

For me it was always:

3366 > 3.5G w/o Drivers >> Great 3090 implementation > 3310 > Average 3090


----------



## daunow

Well, after finally using the mouse for like a couple of days I find it to be the same as the G303, except for the shape.

in fact I for some reason prefer the G303, it's not really a bad mouse, but it's just a "mouse" with nothing else added and a premium price.

tl;dr: not bad, but not worth the money.


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> I never really bought into the sensor hype. Sure, it helps. But that's like me buying the fastest car on the market and expecting to be as great as Dale Earnhardt Jr. or Richard Petty. The point is, whatever sensor you're using, if you've got mediocre reflexes and reaction time and/or you don't have much experience on any of the maps you play via multiplayer, it won't matter how 'awesome' that sensor is. Just my 2 cents!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Nobody wants a better sensor because they want to go faster or think it will make them a pro, so that doesn't make much sense. People want a better sensor to have a better feel for the actual tracking. It just feels better under your hand.


^^ Both of you are correct.

Even with the best sensor feeling great under your hand, if you have as said mediocre reaction time and reflexes and so forth. It won't help much until you actually work to get better.


----------



## Scrimstar

Are the black benQ's still all omron now, after batch fix?


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Are the black benQ's still all omron now, after batch fix?


The Omron variant got recalled, back to Huano now.


----------



## Scrimstar

Huano in the benQ shells? or the white logos like they have been selling


----------



## PhiZaRoaH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Huano in the benQ shells? or the white logos like they have been selling


Huanos in the BenQ shell, just like it was when they had the white logo. Omron zowie mice are no more.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhiZaRoaH*
> 
> Huanos in the BenQ shell, just like it was when they had the white logo. Omron zowie mice are no more.


They (Zowie) should of used ZIPPY DF3-P1 switches instead







.


----------



## Jeptil0t

Just picked up the new FK1+ so I thought I would write up impressions compared to other Zowie mice I have.

I currently have the FK1 2015, ZA11, EC2A.

I have had minor issues with build quality on Zowies before, either a squeaky housing, mushy scroll wheel etc.

Right away these issues became apparent on the new model, with the right click on the FK1+ would get "stuck" down. Requiring the shell to be pulled away form the switch then pushed back in. So looks like build quality is basically going to be the same.

The coating differs on all of the above mice and FK1+ seems to have yet again a slightly different finish. Though I think it's the best finish implemented so far which is nice to see.

The switches on left and right clicks feel slightly different, but not dramatically so as it seems the housing contributes to most of the click stiffness. So slightly softer clicks on the FK1+, but you would really be splitting hairs.

The scroll wheel is probably the most loose and floaty implementation used so far. I prefer the FK1 2015 scroll wheel over all others, its quite stiff which makes it useful in games as you can confidently scroll it one notch at a time and press the MMB without worrying about accidentally scrolling. The FK1+ has a scroll wheel more suited to general use, but going for the MMB will almost certainly result in unwanted scrolling and its not easy to roll it in single notch intervals.

The main advantage of the FK1+ is the slightly larger size, which I think is absolutely better. I think if you ever felt that the FK was just a little narrow, the FK1+ is for you.

I would personally like to see an updated model using PMW3366 sensor, otherwise I wouldn't really recommend purchasing the new models for any reason other than curiosity.


----------



## Aventadoor

Finally got a decent reply from Zowie regarding my issues with the mice. Looks like they might actually fix it.

"Hi Fredrik,
At the moment, the ZOWIE BenQ version for the FK and ZA series may experience this. We are looking into this. It seems to have occurred after changing from a 24-step wheel to the 16-step wheel. It's odd because both wheel share the same dimension.

Best Regards,"


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Finally got a decent reply from Zowie regarding my issues with the mice. Looks like they might actually fix it.
> 
> "Hi Fredrik,
> At the moment, the ZOWIE BenQ version for the FK and ZA series may experience this. We are looking into this. It seems to have occurred after changing from a 24-step wheel to the 16-step wheel. It's odd because both wheel share the same dimension.
> 
> Best Regards,"


Likely the shaft (as I said before).

Fixing mold issues isn't something Zowie Gear wanted to do. If BenQ wanted to improve mold issues, they might as well make shape improvements to all their offerings.


----------



## Maximillion

lol @ Zowie being utterly inept. switches, wheels, coatings...

inb4 they release the latest iteration of mice with a revolutionary 21-step scroll wheel (powered by BenQ)

_Tagline: We finally found the sweet spot._


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillion*
> 
> inb4 they release the latest iteration of mice with a revolutionary 21-step scroll wheel (powered by BenQ)
> 
> _Tagline: We finally found the sweet spot._


MAX, why is the 21-step scroll wheel so important to you?


----------



## daunow

Honestly, I didn't get any problems with mines from amazon, have it for a week no problems, however I don't see the hype on this mouse, would much rather recommend a G303 specially if they fix the sensor rattle


----------



## Twiffle

Got today my Zowie BenQ FK1... and it has a loose scroll wheel. The moment I move my mouse I hear rattling. The rattling is worse than on Gigabyte XM300. Well the scroll wheel isn't the biggest issue here. The DPI on this one seems weird. I ran couple DPI tests and it claims that 400 DPI is actually 600 DPI and 800 DPI is actually 1000 DPI ? You can also clearly feel that those DPI steps are way faster than what they're supposed to.

Anyone else experienced this or did I just happen to hit a jackpot and get defective? T_T


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Got today my Zowie BenQ FK1... and it has a loose scroll wheel. The moment I move my mouse I hear rattling. The rattling is worse than on Gigabyte XM300. Well the scroll wheel isn't the biggest issue here. The DPI on this one seems weird. I ran couple DPI tests and it claims that 400 DPI is actually 600 DPI and 800 DPI is actually 1000 DPI ? You can also clearly feel that those DPI steps are way faster than what they're supposed to.
> 
> Anyone else experienced this or did I just happen to hit a jackpot and get defective? T_T


Unfortunately, I have to question Zowie (the BenQ era) and their quality control issues. You would think that Razer would have the crown of RMAs and defective mice reports, but actually, they don't. Of all the mice I've owned (from Perixx, to Anker, to Logitech, to Razer, to Mionix, to Zowie), Zowie mice have given me the most headaches. Again, this is subjective. I'm sure the customers who have owned the perfect and flawless Zowie mice of their choice outnumber the ones who have a lemon, but after so many RMAs and chances of giving Zowie the benefit of the doubt, I pretty much gave up on the company (and it's not because of how stiff the buttons are).


----------



## kingfoxii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to question Zowie (the BenQ era) and their quality control issues. You would think that Razer would have the crown of RMAs and defective mice reports, but actually, they don't. Of all the mice I've owned (from Perixx, to Anker, to Logitech, to Razer, to Mionix, to Zowie), Zowie mice have given me the most headaches. Again, this is subjective. I'm sure the customers who have owned the perfect and flawless Zowie mice of their choice outnumber the ones who have a lemon, but after so many RMAs and chances of giving Zowie the benefit of the doubt, I pretty much gave up on the company (and it's not because of how stiff the buttons are).


Well i have 2 Zowies, both no problems. I had 6 Deathadder 2013, all killed between 1 week and 3 month. (All the time doubleclick bug right mousebutton, Moba player xD)


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingfoxii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to question Zowie (the BenQ era) and their quality control issues. You would think that Razer would have the crown of RMAs and defective mice reports, but actually, they don't. Of all the mice I've owned (from Perixx, to Anker, to Logitech, to Razer, to Mionix, to Zowie), Zowie mice have given me the most headaches. Again, this is subjective. I'm sure the customers who have owned the perfect and flawless Zowie mice of their choice outnumber the ones who have a lemon, but after so many RMAs and chances of giving Zowie the benefit of the doubt, I pretty much gave up on the company (and it's not because of how stiff the buttons are).
> 
> 
> 
> Well i have 2 Zowies, both no problems. I had 6 Deathadder 2013, all killed between 1 week and 3 month. (All the time doubleclick bug right mousebutton, Moba player xD)
Click to expand...

I have 2 Death Adder 1800dpi version, still working flawless after years of use.
#math.


----------



## Twiffle

Well they said they'll be sending me a free replacement.. will see how that goes. If that one's defective as well.. then I'll give up and get KPM (although I don't like KPM's coating cause its really slippery)


----------



## etplayer

What are these 'new huanos' benq are talking about.. surely they're just the same blue huanos? Any button spamming data after they switched them back?


----------



## ncck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *etplayer*
> 
> What are these 'new huanos' benq are talking about.. surely they're just the same blue huanos? Any button spamming data after they switched them back?


I haven't tried spamming them but the newest benQ zowie.. (the last one I had was the FK1 with large delay) they 100% fixed click latency delay, tried out a ZA12 and had no issues with 'click to on-screen action' so I'm happy about that


----------



## etplayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> I haven't tried spamming them but the newest benQ zowie.. (the last one I had was the FK1 with large delay) they 100% fixed click latency delay, tried out a ZA12 and had no issues with 'click to on-screen action' so I'm happy about that


So are we talking 8ms as with non-BenQ ec1-a/za-X, or less now?


----------



## m4gg0t

How do your scroll wheels feel on the FK1? Mine feels rattlely and lose on my FK1 compared to my EC2A. Aren't they the same?


----------



## Travee

Has anyone killed the light on their EC1/EC2 ? Any pictures or how-to guides?


----------



## thompax

pink?


----------



## Skylit

Gonna highjack ino's thread because I honestly don't see no point in making a dedicated or detailed review, but I wanted to provided personal input on a BenQ ZA11 I recently bought.

Neutral:
- The Shape isn't terrible, nor is it "perfect" for me. It works, but it could be wider imho (personal). Still, much better than previous FK1 and AM for me as far as I can remember.
- Main buttons feel fine. Not super hard to press, but notably stiffer than any other mouse I currently own.
- Coating feels grippy I guess.
- Build quality isn't amazing. Just average.

Things I like:
- Cable is really nice and flexible like previous zowie mice iterations. Going from a Logitech cable to a Zowie is a significant improvement.

Things I don't like:
- Scroll wheel is still a piece of blank. Honestly silly that a 16 step optical encoder is still being used 12 years later (Same unit present in the original Razer viper). Just swap to a 24 step mechanical already.
- Side button key plate is loose in which it fluctuates when moving up and down while jiggling with a thumb.
- Lift off is too low on certain pads. (Will elaborate)
- Coating gets oily, looks ugly with a fair bit of use.

So yeah. As with all Zowie mice I've used, there are notable quirks that I have trouble getting over. It's an ok mouse, but I don't think its worth an "esports" premium.

As for lift off distance, this mouse has trouble tracking on multi colored surfaces. My current main pad is black and white and the mouse completely stops functioning and resets rendering it unusable on that particular surface. I had to swap to an older pure black pad just to use it. (Even tried higher lift off distance configuration, but no luck). Not sure If I'll keep or sell, but i'll give it more time.


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Gonna highjack ino's thread because I honestly don't see no point in making a dedicated or detailed review, but I wanted to provided personal input on a BenQ ZA11 I recently bought.
> 
> Neutral:
> - The Shape isn't terrible, nor is it "perfect" for me. It works, but it could be wider imho (personal). Still, much better than previous FK1 and AM for me as far as I can remember.
> - Main buttons feel fine. Not super hard to press, but notably stiffer than any other mouse I currently own.
> - Coating feels grippy I guess.
> - Build quality isn't amazing. Just average.
> 
> Things I like:
> - Cable is really nice and flexible like previous zowie mice iterations. Going from a Logitech cable to a Zowie is a significant improvement.
> 
> Things I don't like:
> - Scroll wheel is still a piece of blank. Honestly silly that a 16 step optical encoder is still being used 12 years later (Same unit present in the original Razer viper). Just swap to a 24 step mechanical already.
> - Side button key plate is loose in which it fluctuates when moving up and down while jiggling with a thumb.
> - Lift off is too low on certain pads. (Will elaborate)
> - Coating gets oily, looks ugly with a fair bit of use.
> 
> So yeah. As with all Zowie mice I've used, there are notable quirks that I have trouble getting over. It's an ok mouse, but I don't think its worth an "esports" premium.
> 
> As for lift off distance, this mouse has trouble tracking on multi colored surfaces. My current main pad is black and white and the mouse completely stops functioning and resets rendering it unusable on that particular surface. I had to swap to an older pure black pad just to use it. (Even tried higher lift off distance configuration, but no luck). Not sure If I'll keep or sell, but i'll give it more time.


You should try the FK1+.


----------



## Skylit

The only reason I haven't tried FK1+ is because of my terrible experience with FK1. Is it that much bigger?

I also need palm support which ZA does sorta provide. ZA11+ Please?


----------



## xmr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> The only reason I haven't tried FK1+ is because of my terrible experience with FK1. Is it that much bigger?
> 
> I also need palm support which ZA does sorta provide. ZA11+ Please?


I'm assuming you've tried the G900. Not palm enough ether?


----------



## ncck

Honestly the EC is just way better than any of the ZA's for me in terms of comfort


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmr1*
> 
> I'm assuming you've tried the G900. Not palm enough ether?


G900 is unique. It's very comfortable (to me), though the middle area sits quite low and grips completely different from a DA or ZA. At the same time, it's not something I'd recommend coming from either of these mice as it forces a different (higher sens) play style due to the design.

I Like it, but I want something to fill my hand if that makes sense? I figure I'd give ZA a shot. Close but no cigar









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> Honestly the EC is just way better than any of the ZA's for me in terms of comfort


Oh I'd agree if there was a left handed version, but then again a left handed DA elite would be more tempting giving feature set.

DA3.5G left handed was quite a nice mouse tho in terms of ergonomics.. Some issues here and there, but hard to beat for a left handed user with those shape preferences.

ZA isn't all bad, just wish it was a little bigger and had a stronger portfolio.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> G900 is unique. It's very comfortable (to me), though the middle area sits quite low and grips completely different from a DA or ZA. At the same time, it's not something I'd recommend coming from either of these mice as it forces a different (higher sens) play style due to the design.
> 
> I Like it, but I want something to fill my hand if that makes sense? I figure I'd give ZA a shot. Close but no cigar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'd agree if there was a left handed version, but then again a left handed DA elite would be more tempting giving feature set.
> 
> DA3.5G left handed was quite a nice mouse tho in terms of ergonomics.. Some issues here and there, but hard to beat for a left handed user with those shape preferences.
> 
> ZA isn't all bad, just wish it was a little bigger and had a stronger portfolio.


I was thinking of selling my ZA13 for the G403, but I haven't been impressed by the G403 so far. When I switch between them I feel like I would rather have the ZA13 over the G403 even though I don't like the ZA13 much. My ZA13 has a bunch of tape on it to reshape it, now it feels like a weird wanna be EC2.

If BenQ ever wants to listen, I got ideas.


----------



## Skylit

Surface compatibility on this sensor implementation is really bad. Doesn't function properly on half my surfaces :\ (Black cloth is fine though... yay?)

Got used to buttons, but wheel is quite annoying still. Mixed feelings.

I've opened up to the shape and its comfortable to game with, but... I'm not 100% sold.

OK mouse with a lot of quirks. Wouldn't blindly recommend though.


----------



## trism

I guess you already tried the highest LoD-setting (there should be three in total)?


----------



## m4gg0t

If you don't like the FK1 because it's a little small, the FK1+ is a lot better.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trism*
> 
> I guess you already tried the highest LoD-setting (there should be three in total)?


Yeah. still have same issues, though do actually prefer the higher lift setting regardless of pad.

If Zowie swapped the wheel, Improved build quality and sensor implementation, i'd be fairly sold. Even more so if it had the white AM-FG gloss coating.


----------



## pr0l4nd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Surface compatibility on this sensor implementation is really bad. Doesn't function properly on half my surfaces :\ (Black cloth is fine though... yay?)
> 
> Got used to buttons, but wheel is quite annoying still. Mixed feelings.
> 
> I've opened up to the shape and its comfortable to game with, but... I'm not 100% sold.
> 
> OK mouse with a lot of quirks. Wouldn't blindly recommend though.


what mousepad you mean?
isn't the implemenation the same as in zowie fk1?


----------



## Skylit

Prob is, just half my pads aren't typical. Silicone, multicolored cloth etc.. Sensor bugs out and resets a lot on these specific pads. It's OK on a black Qck, taito etc.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Prob is, just half my pads aren't typical. Silicone, multicolored cloth etc.. Sensor bugs out and resets a lot on these specific pads. It's OK on a black Qck, taito etc.


I had the same issue years back on an EC2-eVo. Made the mouse completely unusable on a SteelSeries SP. The 3310 models do fine though for me personally so its interesting to hear you're having troubles with the newer mice.

As an aside how does the ZA11 for you feel compared to a DA as far as the back filling the palm? I've been using an FK1 while waiting an eternity for a G403 replacement and have considered trying a ZA11 but am somewhat hesitant on dropping more money given my somewhat mixed experience with Zowie mice.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> I had the same issue years back on an EC2-eVo. Made the mouse completely unusable on a SteelSeries SP. The 3310 models do fine though for me personally so its interesting to hear you're having troubles with the newer mice.
> 
> As an aside how does the ZA11 for you feel compared to a DA as far as the back filling the palm? I've been using an FK1 while waiting an eternity for a G403 replacement and have considered trying a ZA11 but am somewhat hesitant on dropping more money given my somewhat mixed experience with Zowie mice.


Have you tried the FK1+? That mouse looks like a less pronounced ZA.


----------



## kackbratze

Thinking about getting either the FK2 or ZA13.

What comes closer to the G100S shape wise?

And: Which of the two shapes is easier to get used to?

Thanks!


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> Thinking about getting either the FK2 or ZA13.
> 
> What comes closer to the G100S shape wise?
> 
> And: Which of the two shapes is easier to get used to?
> 
> Thanks!


These are both very small mice. I thought the FK2 was a tad too small for my 18cm hands. It's entirely up to you and your preferences on what works best. I never did like the ZA series because it has an odd shape hump that caters to a specific grip. The FK series may seem like a fingertip grip mouse, but it's a lot more flexible in my opinion to cater to several different grips. Of the 2 Zowie mice you've mentioned, neither of them come close the G100s shape. You're better off getting a Logitech G Pro if that's the shape you're aiming for.


----------



## 3Shells

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kackbratze*
> 
> Thinking about getting either the FK2 or ZA13.
> 
> What comes closer to the G100S shape wise?
> 
> And: Which of the two shapes is easier to get used to?
> 
> Thanks!


as VESPA5 said, neither. The FK2 is too narrow, the ZA-13 has too much of a hump to feel like a g100s. Personally, the G-Pro doesn't even feel like a g100s to me. I owned all of the mice mentioned.


----------



## kackbratze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> These are both very small mice. I thought the FK2 was a tad too small for my 18cm hands. It's entirely up to you and your preferences on what works best. I never did like the ZA series because it has an odd shape hump that caters to a specific grip. The FK series may seem like a fingertip grip mouse, but it's a lot more flexible in my opinion to cater to several different grips. Of the 2 Zowie mice you've mentioned, neither of them come close the G100s shape. You're better off getting a Logitech G Pro if that's the shape you're aiming for.


Thanks! I looked forward to the release of the G Pro because I thought it would be a G100S with a superior sensor, better build quality and sidebuttons (a.k.a. the perfect mouse). My G Pro arrived a few days ago and it has been a huge disappointment. Mousefeet are scratching on the mouse pad, cable is dragging, shape doesn't feel like G100S, mouse buttons are way too sensitive etc and all that for an outrageous price (IMO). It's definitely going back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Shells*
> 
> as VESPA5 said, neither. The FK2 is too narrow, the ZA-13 has too much of a hump to feel like a g100s. Personally, the G-Pro doesn't even feel like a g100s to me. I owned all of the mice mentioned.


Thanks! I think I'll get a ZA13, FK2 will be too long for me I think.


----------



## uaokkkkkkkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3Shells*
> 
> Personally, the G-Pro doesn't even feel like a g100s to me.


Well yeah, it's not a G100s that's why. Just another take on the general shape.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> Have you tried the FK1+? That mouse looks like a less pronounced ZA.


Is the FK1+ any taller? I thought it was just a bit wider going off the images Zowie has of the measurements.

I'm actually looking for something that fills the palm up a bit more like a large ergo mouse. I used to use a DA Chroma but dropped it because I wasn't a fan of the rubber side grips and the grainy sand paper-ish coating on the top part of the shell wore out within a month which made the mouse pretty hard to grip for me. I know the immediate response is to try an EC1-A but the last time I tried an EC1 something just felt off about it coming from a DA as odd as that sounds. I was actually happy with the G403 shape but I got one with a really loose LMB and rattling scroll wheel so I've been waiting to get that replaced.


----------



## pr0l4nd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Prob is, just half my pads aren't typical. Silicone, multicolored cloth etc.. Sensor bugs out and resets a lot on these specific pads. It's OK on a black Qck, taito etc.


I understand what you mean, but i used zowie fk1 in the past on artisan hien red, goliathus speed 2014 edition mulit-colour, puretrak talent and i didn't have problems, when i used it.; i didn't test it professionally.
Can you said on which you have problems? I am interested in it


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> Is the FK1+ any taller? I thought it was just a bit wider going off the images Zowie has of the measurements.
> 
> I'm actually looking for something that fills the palm up a bit more like a large ergo mouse. I used to use a DA Chroma but dropped it because I wasn't a fan of the rubber side grips and the grainy sand paper-ish coating on the top part of the shell wore out within a month which made the mouse pretty hard to grip for me. I know the immediate response is to try an EC1-A but the last time I tried an EC1 something just felt off about it coming from a DA as odd as that sounds. I was actually happy with the G403 shape but I got one with a really loose LMB and rattling scroll wheel so I've been waiting to get that replaced.




The front is still the same height, while the other areas are larger.


----------



## jsx3

similar, but not quite imo. FK1+ prob feels close to Xai. ZA11 will feel taller.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixxxxxx*
> 
> As an aside how does the ZA11 for you feel compared to a DA as far as the back filling the palm? I've been using an FK1 while waiting an eternity for a G403 replacement and have considered trying a ZA11 but am somewhat hesitant on dropping more money given my somewhat mixed experience with Zowie mice.


It's not perfect, but it does a way better job for me than the FK1. The problem I have with that mouse is that it sits too low while being relatively narrow. ZA11 is a similar size in width dimensions, but the mouse feels a lot better to me because of the hump. Contrary to the Xai/Sensei where it sits lower, but has a bigger ass/width (also feels good to me). I suppose I'd want an XL "ZA10" in terms of relative shape.

As for DA. It's the most comfortable egro mouse for me to an extent. DA fills out width better, but the shape is forcefull/agro around the hump.. I'd honestly prefer an increase of height to fill my hand out perfectly but I'm sure the lower weight out of the newer versions feels a lot better for people that don't completely fill out the mouse. A lot of office mice actually do this better.. but its subjective.

something like 68-70mm rear width 42-44mm height, 128-130mm long would prob feel really good to me, but even then I'd prob still want "perfect" version. DA is closest out of everything bar height. (44mm iirc, I need something like.. 46-48mm on that mouse)

I think ZA11 only feels relatively decent because of its weight. My DA is 113g and Like I said.... newer DA's prob feel a lot better (sub 100g.. I'm just stubborn and want to play left handed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pr0l4nd*
> 
> I understand what you mean, but i used zowie fk1 in the past on artisan hien red, goliathus speed 2014 edition mulit-colour, puretrak talent and i didn't have problems, when i used it.; i didn't test it professionally.
> Can you said on which you have problems? I am interested in it


Hiro/megasoma 2, G640 team edition, White QcK. Mouse basically "resets itself" on all these surfaces. Lift off is too low.


----------



## oxidized

I never knew of the existence of this thread








So why was the wheel reverted to 16 steps? it feels much better on the EC2-A than old eVo, i don't understand that


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> I never knew of the existence of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why was the wheel reverted to 16 steps? it feels much better on the EC2-A than old eVo, i don't understand that


Probably because some people preferred the old 16 notch wheel. I don't understand it either. But then I only use the wheel for normal browsing and scrolling was/is really annoying with a 16 notch wheel for longer documents or websites.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ino.*
> 
> Probably because some people preferred the old 16 notch wheel. I don't understand it either. But then I only use the wheel for normal browsing and scrolling was/is really annoying with a 16 notch wheel for longer documents or websites.


Exactly my situation...


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsx3*
> 
> similar, but not quite imo. FK1+ prob feels close to Xai. ZA11 will feel taller.


ZA is taller, but also thinner. The arch is silly due to them wanting to reuse the AM PCB design.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oxidized*
> 
> I never knew of the existence of this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why was the wheel reverted to 16 steps? it feels much better on the EC2-A than old eVo, i don't understand that


I think the MCU code caused some scrolls not to register when using the 24 step wheel. Whatever it was, people complained about the newer wheel. So Zowie went back to one with less complaints just like they did with the Huano switches.


----------



## oxidized

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popups*
> 
> ZA is taller, but also thinner. The arch is silly due to them wanting to reuse the AM PCB design.
> I think the MCU code caused some scrolls not to register when using the 24 step wheel. Whatever it was, people complained about the newer wheel. So Zowie went back to one with less complaints just like they did with the Huano switches.


Weird, but well, i've been using the EC2-A for almost 2 years and i never experienced such things, but that could be just a case or me not noticing, idk...


----------



## Skylit

I have no problem with ZA arch tbh, feels good. Mouse just needs similar width dimensions to FK1+. And even then, I'd prob want a bigger and larger version from there.


----------



## popups

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> I have no problem with ZA arch tbh, feels good. Mouse just needs similar width dimensions to FK1+. And even then, I'd prob want a bigger and larger version from there.


I don't like how the hump is tall and the front is low. Feels like two different mice spliced. Also, it's very thin.

I am more into the WMO arch or the AM arch.

The FK could have been a great replacement for the WMO if a few things were different.


----------



## sixxxxxx

Decided to try a ZA11, got it today. Unsurprisingly it feels better than the FK1 as someone that uses large ergo mice like the DA. I agree with popups and Skylit that the mouse could probably benefit from increased width, particularly towards the back. The scroll wheel makes an odd noise when scrolling upwards as if the wheel is rubbing up against something. Overall the shape feels alright aside from those complaints.

The real issue is that I've already noticed the cursor drifting on my desktop several times with my hand off the mouse in maybe 5 hours of use.... Time for an insta-return I guess.


----------



## pilgor

Would I have an issue with a FK2 and a goliathus control? Trying to decide on a future purchase, and I love my goliathus control. I know some low lod mice have an issue with the goliathus control.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilgor*
> 
> Would I have an issue with a FK2 and a goliathus control? Trying to decide on a future purchase, and I love my goliathus control. I know some low lod mice have an issue with the goliathus control.


Never had an issue with Goliathus Control on any of my mice. SS Kinzu actually seems to have tracked better on it than on my Gigantus.


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pilgor*
> 
> Would I have an issue with a FK2 and a goliathus control? Trying to decide on a future purchase, and I love my goliathus control. I know some low lod mice have an issue with the goliathus control.


Just bought yesterday Goliathus control to use with my FK2 and so far haven't noticed any tracking issues.


----------



## banZi

What kind of coating exactly does these new by BenQ mice have?

I have/tried loads of mice, but I still haven't found that perfect one.

I play with a palm grip and I want something that actually fills my palm so I was looking at the ZA11. I have an EC1 Evo cl and the clear coating wore off within 2 months, and while the shape of the mouse was good the coating/plastic sides wasn't.

I also have a DA, but for some reason that mouse seems to slip sideways out of my hand. Bought a wireless G900, it's pretty good but tad to narrow. The rear is tall, but the front is also tall. And I have a Qpad 5K and it's almost perfect, wish the rear was a smidge taller and my pinky finger ends up in this weird angle but without a doubt the best rubberized sort of coating.

Then I came across the ZA11 and I like the look, I think id really like it if it has a good coating. None of this slippery slimey plastic nonsense.

Yeah, this got way too long. coating. Plastic slimey or more rubberized'ish?


----------



## plyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banZi*
> 
> What kind of coating exactly does these new by BenQ mice have?
> 
> I have/tried loads of mice, but I still haven't found that perfect one.
> 
> I play with a palm grip and I want something that actually fills my palm so I was looking at the ZA11. I have an EC1 Evo cl and the clear coating wore off within 2 months, and while the shape of the mouse was good the coating/plastic sides wasn't.
> 
> I also have a DA, but for some reason that mouse seems to slip sideways out of my hand. Bought a wireless G900, it's pretty good but tad to narrow. The rear is tall, but the front is also tall. And I have a Qpad 5K and it's almost perfect, wish the rear was a smidge taller and my pinky finger ends up in this weird angle but without a doubt the best rubberized sort of coating.
> 
> Then I came across the ZA11 and I like the look, I think id really like it if it has a good coating. None of this slippery slimey plastic nonsense.
> 
> Yeah, this got way too long. coating. Plastic slimey or more rubberized'ish?


If your hand is dry, it will be the most slippery mouse you ever had, as time goes by and you sweat a little, the mouse glues itself on the hand.


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plyr*
> 
> If your hand is dry, it will be the most slippery mouse you ever had, as time goes by and you sweat a little, the mouse glues itself on the hand.


^This - my hands rarely perspire and this has to be the most slippery mouse I've ever used. If you're like me, you'll end up licking your fingertips from time to time like a pitcher does before he grips onto a baseball. Other than that, it's a pretty solid mouse.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VESPA5*
> 
> If you're like me, you'll end up licking your fingertips from time to time like a pitcher does before he grips onto a baseball.


I like that, a pitcher preparing for his task.

Same here, but I usually spit on my fingertips and roll it around to spread it evenly. Just like Aletta Ocean before each performance







.


----------



## Brigand253

So I picked up a BenQ FK2 to replace my aging FK'14 (black and yellow FK2) and noticed that the main clicks on the BenQ version seem a good bit lighter than the FK'14. Not sure if this is common knowledge; just something I noticed.


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> So I picked up a BenQ FK2 to replace my aging FK'14 (black and yellow FK2) and noticed that the main clicks on the BenQ version seem a good bit lighter than the FK'14. Not sure if this is common knowledge; just something I noticed.


Yeah I'm quoting myself









So in addition to the Benq FK2, I've now tried the Benq EC2-A, and ZA13. I've owned Zowie mice for quite some time and one of the main things I like about them are the stiff clicks of the main mouse buttons. As previously mentioned, I owned an FK'14, EC2 (glossy white), and a black and white edition ZA13.

The clicks on all of the aforementioned Benq versions don't have as much "return" tension in the main mouse buttons when compared to their older counterparts. It results in the button taking longer to reset before it can be pressed again.

Anyone else noticing this or did I get extremely unlucky with three separate Benq mice?


----------



## Twiffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> Yeah I'm quoting myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in addition to the Benq FK2, I've now tried the Benq EC2-A, and ZA13. I've owned Zowie mice for quite some time and one of the main things I like about them are the stiff clicks of the main mouse buttons. As previously mentioned, I owned an FK'14, EC2 (glossy white), and a black and white edition ZA13.
> 
> The clicks on all of the aforementioned Benq versions don't have as much "return" tension in the main mouse buttons when compared to their older counterparts. It results in the button taking longer to reset before it can be pressed again.
> 
> Anyone else noticing this or did I get extremely unlucky with three separate Benq mice?


I personally liked the yellow FK series. The coating on that didn't get oily and slippery like it does on Benq ones or more like it feels like the coating just wears off within a week or two. Not sure if the coating is exact same.. but just speaking from my own personal experience. As for the tension... I have ZA11(white logo) and FK2 Benq.. and my FK2 has pretty firm buttons with good feedback and my ZA11 buttons are a bit mehh... when I tap very gently buttons on my ZA11 it moves as if the shell has become really loose while when I try to do same with my FK2 the buttons wont budge at all. Just hate the coating on my BenQ FK2 so much. ZA11 white logo one coating seems much better and doesn't get "oily" .


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> Yeah I'm quoting myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in addition to the Benq FK2, I've now tried the Benq EC2-A, and ZA13. I've owned Zowie mice for quite some time and one of the main things I like about them are the stiff clicks of the main mouse buttons. As previously mentioned, I owned an FK'14, EC2 (glossy white), and a black and white edition ZA13.
> 
> The clicks on all of the aforementioned Benq versions don't have as much "return" tension in the main mouse buttons when compared to their older counterparts. It results in the button taking longer to reset before it can be pressed again.
> 
> Anyone else noticing this or did I get extremely unlucky with three separate Benq mice?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally liked the yellow FK series. The coating on that didn't get oily and slippery like it does on Benq ones or more like it feels like the coating just wears off within a week or two. Not sure if the coating is exact same.. but just speaking from my own personal experience. As for the tension... I have ZA11(white logo) and FK2 Benq.. and my FK2 has pretty firm buttons with good feedback and my ZA11 buttons are a bit mehh... when I tap very gently buttons on my ZA11 it moves as if the shell has become really loose while when I try to do same with my FK2 the buttons wont budge at all. Just hate the coating on my BenQ FK2 so much. ZA11 white logo one coating seems much better and doesn't get "oily" .
Click to expand...

Interesting, maybe I got lucky and received a good white logo ZA13. And I agree in the coating, the BenQ mice get greasy feeling, I much prefer the more grainy coating on the white logo mice.

Well, I guess we'll see what happens with the next generation.


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> Yeah I'm quoting myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in addition to the Benq FK2, I've now tried the Benq EC2-A, and ZA13. I've owned Zowie mice for quite some time and one of the main things I like about them are the stiff clicks of the main mouse buttons. As previously mentioned, I owned an FK'14, EC2 (glossy white), and a black and white edition ZA13.
> 
> The clicks on all of the aforementioned Benq versions don't have as much "return" tension in the main mouse buttons when compared to their older counterparts. It results in the button taking longer to reset before it can be pressed again.
> 
> Anyone else noticing this or did I get extremely unlucky with three separate Benq mice?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally liked the yellow FK series. The coating on that didn't get oily and slippery like it does on Benq ones or more like it feels like the coating just wears off within a week or two. Not sure if the coating is exact same.. but just speaking from my own personal experience. As for the tension... I have ZA11(white logo) and FK2 Benq.. and my FK2 has pretty firm buttons with good feedback and my ZA11 buttons are a bit mehh... when I tap very gently buttons on my ZA11 it moves as if the shell has become really loose while when I try to do same with my FK2 the buttons wont budge at all. Just hate the coating on my BenQ FK2 so much. ZA11 white logo one coating seems much better and doesn't get "oily" .
Click to expand...

Interesting, maybe I got lucky and received a good white logo ZA13. And I agree in the coating, the BenQ mice get greasy feeling, I much prefer the more grainy coating on the white logo mice.

Well, I guess we'll see what happens with the next generation.


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twiffle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> Yeah I'm quoting myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in addition to the Benq FK2, I've now tried the Benq EC2-A, and ZA13. I've owned Zowie mice for quite some time and one of the main things I like about them are the stiff clicks of the main mouse buttons. As previously mentioned, I owned an FK'14, EC2 (glossy white), and a black and white edition ZA13.
> 
> The clicks on all of the aforementioned Benq versions don't have as much "return" tension in the main mouse buttons when compared to their older counterparts. It results in the button taking longer to reset before it can be pressed again.
> 
> Anyone else noticing this or did I get extremely unlucky with three separate Benq mice?
> 
> 
> 
> I personally liked the yellow FK series. The coating on that didn't get oily and slippery like it does on Benq ones or more like it feels like the coating just wears off within a week or two. Not sure if the coating is exact same.. but just speaking from my own personal experience. As for the tension... I have ZA11(white logo) and FK2 Benq.. and my FK2 has pretty firm buttons with good feedback and my ZA11 buttons are a bit mehh... when I tap very gently buttons on my ZA11 it moves as if the shell has become really loose while when I try to do same with my FK2 the buttons wont budge at all. Just hate the coating on my BenQ FK2 so much. ZA11 white logo one coating seems much better and doesn't get "oily" .
Click to expand...

Interesting, maybe I got lucky and received a good white logo ZA13. And I agree in the coating, the BenQ mice get greasy feeling, I much prefer the more grainy coating on the white logo mice.

Well, I guess we'll see what happens with the next generation.


----------



## hammelgammler

I would love to try out an old Zowie EC1-A! I don't really like the coating on the newest one. I have an FK1 with yellow logo, which has a more grainy top coating, the sides are the same as far as I know though.

Does anyone else has a problem with the EC1-A, that it goes like that / on the front?
So the right sides looks kind of like this:

/
|
\

I would really prefer it to be like this:

\
|
\

Anyone did something like that before? My accuracy is the best on the EC1-A, even though the Castor feels a little bit more comfortable.

If someone knows a source which sells old EC1s I would love to hear back from you.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> I would love to try out an old Zowie EC1-A! I don't really like the coating on the newest one. I have an FK1 with yellow logo, which has a more grainy top coating, the sides are the same as far as I know though.
> 
> Does anyone else has a problem with the EC1-A, that it goes like that / on the front?
> So the right sides looks kind of like this:
> 
> /
> |
> \
> 
> I would really prefer it to be like this:
> 
> \
> |
> \
> 
> Anyone did something like that before? My accuracy is the best on the EC1-A, even though the Castor feels a little bit more comfortable.
> 
> If someone knows a source which sells old EC1s I would love to hear back from you.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zowie-EC2-Gaming-Mouse-NEW-FREE-SHIPPING-/172295316756?hash=item281d99e514:g:Ww4AAOSwhOdXpBvM

That's where I got mine, it's not cheap though. I got mine on discount because the seller put it on sale for $45 for 24 hours on Christmas.


----------



## hammelgammler

Well, that's the EC2 though, which is even more / at the front for my ringfinger because it's shorter. That's why I use the EC1-A right know.
Does anyone know how the white sides on the EVO CL feel? It certainly looks really cool.

So, there would be the EC1, EC1 EVO CL and EC1-A (which I have right know). Anyone had the chance to try all three of them and give me a comparison about the coating (especially the sides)?


----------



## the1onewolf

The Zowie coatings have changed a few times depending on the series. The way I would describe the coatings is:

The newer (benq, red zowie logo) have the soft touch grippy characteristic. They also have the stain characteristic so you can see finger marks and etc.

The white logo zowies (before the benq acquisition) is grainy, black plastic. I would say pretty standard stuff.

The zowies before the white logo are also just typical black plastic. From memory, the texture is a little bit different here and there from the white logo zowies depending on what model and year the mouse is from.

I had a couple of evo CLs when they came out. I remember white sides as being very typical, smooth plastic. The CLs had major quality issues though :/

Some of the Zowies before the white logo era had terrible coatings which would peel and flake off. I think the CL and some of the yellow FKs in particular had it bad so the texture and coatings may have changed a few times between these models.


----------



## hammelgammler

That sounds great, thank you wolf! I guess I need to find some old EC1s. Too sad that I can't use the EC2 as it seems there are more in the wild of. :/

I would put the newest sensor in the best shell then and have my perfect mouse, well let's see if I can find anything.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> The Zowie coatings have changed a few times depending on the series. The way I would describe the coatings is:
> 
> The newer (benq, red zowie logo) have the soft touch grippy characteristic. They also have the stain characteristic so you can see finger marks and etc.
> 
> The white logo zowies (before the benq acquisition) is grainy, black plastic. I would say pretty standard stuff.
> 
> The zowies before the white logo are also just typical black plastic. From memory, the texture is a little bit different here and there from the white logo zowies depending on what model and year the mouse is from.
> 
> I had a couple of evo CLs when they came out. I remember white sides as being very typical, smooth plastic. The CLs had major quality issues though :/
> 
> Some of the Zowies before the white logo era had terrible coatings which would peel and flake off. I think the CL and some of the yellow FKs in particular had it bad so the texture and coatings may have changed a few times between these models.


Huh, that's unusual. My yellow 3090 FK'14 and BenQ EC2-A felt the same last time I checked, maybe I'm remembering incorrectly. I'll have to get them both out one of these days to check for sure.

I know the AM, older FK'13, EC2 eVo CL, EC2 eVo, and EC2 had different textures though. My AM-GS has a very grainy/matte plastic feeling on the top, the kind you get on like the Xai or the Kinzu for example, and it has those plasticy toy feeling sides you get on say the Kinzu v3 or DA 3g, while the FK and EC2-A have the oil eating coating that's used on the newer FK and EC.


----------



## Twiffle

Older versions like White logo and yellow had this grainy coating. I have white logo and BenQ. The coating on BenQ seems to last like few days then its non existent where it becomes all shiny and oily and stays that way even when cleaning it with a micro fiber cloth. Where as with White logo version it keeps this grainy feeling. I have had couple BenQ versions and will not buy them again unless they give em that grainy coating the older versions have.Not to mention you most likely with 60-70% certainty will end up with a loose scroll wheel... which I don't mind as long as I can't feel it moving while swiping.


----------



## hammelgammler

So this one would have the grainy coating? It's a white logo EC1-A with 3310. I can order them and try it out then, and compare it to my red logo 3310 EC1-A.









https://www.amazon.de/Zowie-Gaming-optisch-ADNS-3310-Sensor/dp/B00SCG71CY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1482977742&sr=8-4&keywords=zowie+ec1


----------



## the1onewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alya*
> 
> Huh, that's unusual. My yellow 3090 FK'14 and BenQ EC2-A felt the same last time I checked, maybe I'm remembering incorrectly. I'll have to get them both out one of these days to check for sure.


I think the FK'14 was one of the zowies affected by the coating problems so I think this one might be batch dependent or I'm just remembering it incorrectly.
I do remember that the first 3310 Zowie FK (the one with the skipping but still yellow scroll wheel







) definitely had the black grainy coating.

Also thinking about this just reminds me of how much I miss the old soft Zowie cables. The one on the CL was really good. Those were really nice distinctive cables.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammelgammler*
> 
> So this one would have the grainy coating? It's a white logo EC1-A with 3310. I can order them and try it out then, and compare it to my red logo 3310 EC1-A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Zowie-Gaming-optisch-ADNS-3310-Sensor/dp/B00SCG71CY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1482977742&sr=8-4&keywords=zowie+ec1


Yeah, this one should be the standard black grainy coating.


----------



## Alya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> I think the FK'14 was one of the zowies affected by the coating problems so I think this one might be batch dependent or I'm just remembering it incorrectly.
> I do remember that the first 3310 Zowie FK (the one with the skipping but still yellow scroll wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) definitely had the black grainy coating.
> 
> Also thinking about this just reminds me of how much I miss the old soft Zowie cables. The one on the CL was really good. Those were really nice distinctive cables.
> Yeah, this one should be the standard black grainy coating.


The FK'13 is the one with the yellow base and the top coating that felt like the one on the Zowie AM, it flaked apart so they updated with the FK'14 which had a black base and the oil eating coating. I own the black base one and it feels very similar to my EC2-A if I remember correctly, but I might have to actually take it out and see for myself soon.


----------



## hammelgammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1onewolf*
> 
> Yeah, this one should be the standard black grainy coating.


Then let's hope for the best then, ordered two of them just to be safe. I hope it's better then my current one.
But if the sides are like my yellow logo FK1, then it should be great!


----------



## hammelgammler

So I got the white Logo one, and with just a quick hands on the top coating is more grainy, but the sides doesn't feel that much different. But it looks different.

I ordered a like new Zowie EC2 EVO CL for 35€ today, just to test those white sides. And if I like it I have to search for a EC1 EVO CL.

Edit: After spending some time with it, it seems like I prefer the soft touch coating on the new model. I have less grip on it with medium/low sweaty hands, I think with very sweaty hands the coating would be grippier, as then the soft touch gets slippery, but maeh. Seems like the only good coating I know is the one from Mionix mice. Maybe I need to get some broken/cheap Zowies, take them apart and spray the sides with some sort of anti-slip coating or so. But I will try the white sides from the EVO CL first, maybe that's good...


----------



## Flokii

Hello,

returned to my FK2 after playing some weeks with the G Pro and daaayum. Didnt know my aim was so much better with the FK2..
Definetly staying with this mouse for some time now









Just a quick question..
Ive got one of the first FK2's. Is it worth to upgrade to the newer one just for the click latency?

Cheers


----------



## Brigand253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flokii*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> returned to my FK2 after playing some weeks with the G Pro and daaayum. Didnt know my aim was so much better with the FK2..
> Definetly staying with this mouse for some time now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question..
> Ive got one of the first FK2's. Is it worth to upgrade to the newer one just for the click latency?
> 
> Cheers


You'll get various responses to this question. Some say they can notice it, some say they can't. I still use an FK'14 from time to time and I've never noticed personally, nor has my in game statistics ever indicated that something was putting me at a disadvantage while using said mouse.


----------



## Flokii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brigand253*
> 
> You'll get various responses to this question. Some say they can notice it, some say they can't. I still use an FK'14 from time to time and I've never noticed personally, nor has my in game statistics ever indicated that something was putting me at a disadvantage while using said mouse.


I notice the button lag a lot when playing awp in cs go.
I sometimes switch to my knife too early after i press the firebutton, so i dont shoot at all and stand with a knife before my enemy








Might be a mechanical mistake on my end, but i didnt have this problem with the G Pro.


----------



## espn

Just try out the zowie lineup in mall, the plastics body and clicking feel so cheap and low quality, nothing like Razer and Logitech. I don't think Razer last long but the initial feeling is ok. I have no idea how can this Taiwan brand charges this price range for this kind of quality.


----------



## JackCY

espn: too much praise and marketing via "pro" players. Some people then follow and buy what they see "pros" using.
To me the click latency isn't that bad but I'm used to IE3.0 which is measured on OCN as 12ms? I've had no problem casual (online) gaming with the FK1+, just the overall quality of design is still subpar. If it fits someone's hand and they don't mind the flexible shells, badly placed tiny side buttons, issues with scroll wheels, improper sleep mode, buttons integrated to top shell, why not but it's hard to get a perfect sample. Definitely worth it to hunt down the best deal and have an option to return no questions asked. At full price and no return, a hard no go.
With 144Hz+ monitor, CS on LAN <10ms, I'm sure some of the lagginess starts to get noticeable in mice and keyboards. God forbid a Q3 on LAN which is way way faster than CS. Still it's such a small difference usually that most won't notice any lagginess.

Flokii: for me that would often be due to difference in shape and button design that I can press faster or slower. Stiffness of the new switches etc.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> espn: too much praise and marketing via "pro" players. Some people then follow and buy what they see "pros" using.
> To me the click latency isn't that bad but I'm used to IE3.0 which is measured on OCN as 12ms? I've had no problem casual (online) gaming with the FK1+, just the overall quality of design is still subpar. If it fits someone's hand and they don't mind the flexible shells, badly placed tiny side buttons, issues with scroll wheels, improper sleep mode, buttons integrated to top shell, why not but it's hard to get a perfect sample. Definitely worth it to hunt down the best deal and have an option to return no questions asked. At full price and no return, a hard no go.
> With 144Hz+ monitor, CS on LAN <10ms, I'm sure some of the lagginess starts to get noticeable in mice and keyboards. God forbid a Q3 on LAN which is way way faster than CS. Still it's such a small difference usually that most won't notice any lagginess.
> 
> Flokii: for me that would often be due to difference in shape and button design that I can press faster or slower. Stiffness of the new switches etc.


Seriously, if Benq spends that much money on marketing, why not make a better mouse first.


----------



## kayzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Seriously, if Benq spends that much money on marketing, why not make a better mouse first.


Because the money spent on marketing makes more revenue then the same amount if spent on product design.


----------



## Arttur101

Which one feels smaller in hand ec2 or fk1? If someone has both of them I would appreciate if you could compare them!


----------



## Ino.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arttur101*
> 
> Which one feels smaller in hand ec2 or fk1? If someone has both of them I would appreciate if you could compare them!


Depends on how you hold it. To me EC2 feels very small but mainly because it is short.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> Seriously, if Benq spends that much money on marketing, why not make a better mouse first.


Your statement above can literally be applied to Razer Corporation as well, the Grand Chieftain's of Bogus Marketing and the production of substandard hardware.

If it works for them you can't blame anyone else for following their demented path, of spending more money on Propaganda since most only listen to that instead of real reviews from certain members on this Forum site







.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Your statement above can literally be applied to Razer Corporation as well, the Grand Chieftain's of Bogus Marketing and the production of substandard hardware.
> 
> If it works for them you can't blame anyone else for following their demented path, of spending more money on Propaganda since most only listen to that instead of real reviews from certain members on this Forum site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I partially agree but the razer is about durable problem no matter peeling or double clicking, at least at the early stage razer mice feel good. This benq taiwan mices feel so cheap just by holding it for 1 second, the clicking are so cheap feeling too. It is just a $5 mice in a gaming shape.


----------



## Arttur101

Thanks ino. Also, does it matter if my FK1 sensor lens rattles? I don't mind about the noise but are there any other things it causes?


----------



## espn

so call top 10 csgo players:
https://gamurs.com/articles/top-10-players-of-2016
at least 8 out of these 10 use Zowie mouses, the marketing is so good that no doubt so many people buy zowie no matter how bad it is LOL XD


----------



## VESPA5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> so call top 10 csgo players:
> https://gamurs.com/articles/top-10-players-of-2016
> at least 8 out of these 10 use Zowie mouses, the marketing is so good that no doubt so many people buy zowie no matter how bad it is LOL XD


This is influenced by sponsorship. Ex: LeBron James plays with Nike basketball shoes because they cut him a fat check to do so. If LeBron would rather play with some Converse Chuck Taylors during a game, that would mean he's breaking contractual agreements with Nike.

Same goes for most of these CS:GO players. Most of them HAVE to play with the gear that their sponsor sports (like Razer, SteelSeries, Zowie, etc.). I'm sure if anyone practices enough with "Brand X" of a mouse, they'll be good at what they play. All the mouse acts like is an extension of the player's skills and talents.


----------



## arandomguy

I think people on here might way overestimate Zowie's overall popularity.

When Benq released their latest Zowie branded monitor a lot of comments on more general tech sites were centered around what marketing genius at Benq came up with such stupid brand name.

They are nowhere close to the name recognition of Logitech and Razer for the mainstream market.


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arandomguy*
> 
> I think people on here might way overestimate Zowie's overall popularity.
> 
> When Benq released their latest Zowie branded monitor a lot of comments on more general tech sites were centered around what marketing genius at Benq came up with such stupid brand name.
> 
> They are nowhere close to the name recognition of Logitech and Razer for the mainstream market.


That's why Benq put a lot of money in marketing, force those top players to use these benq mouses, but on the other hand benq would not spend much money on mouse development, mouse quality, and durability QA.


----------



## espn

http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=183&statsfilter=1536
really top 10 players by rating in majors use benq mices. How can benq has enough money left for development, mice build quality if benq wants the same profit % as other brand almost doesn't "buy top players" like Logitech? LOL.


----------



## solz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> http://www.hltv.org/?pageid=183&statsfilter=1536
> really top 10 players by rating in majors use benq mices. How can benq has enough money left for development, mice build quality if benq wants the same profit % as other brand almost doesn't "buy top players" like Logitech? LOL.


Olofmeister using the Steelseries Rival tho and players like flusha krimz get_right and even shox played with other mice most of the majors.


----------



## Jeptil0t

I have the FK1 2014, FK1+, EC2A and the ZA11, however after purchasing the Logitech 403 Prodigy I must say Zowie really needs to lift their overall product quality, innovation and improve price. The Zowie shapes and multiple size offerings are excellent, but comparing the built quality and performance of the 403 to every Zowie mouse I own, its unfortunately no contest.

I have returned two products for being DOA, The FK1+, the newer BenQ refresh, had a broken right click and the ZA11 had a broken cable out of the box, returned and replaced no problem, but build quality just isn't there.

The Logitech 403 by contrast has significantly better buttons, sensor and build quality and it's wireless. The fact that the 403 wireless was only $95 AUD, the wired being only $69 AUD where the Zowie mice were $89 each really puts Zowie in a poor position going into 2017.

I love Zowie but they really need to step up the build quality, pack in a 3360, offer Huanos _and_ Omrons and check the pricing. It shouldn't be difficult, especially since the acquisition by BenQ should give them way more resources to work with. I guess we will see..


----------



## Jeptil0t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *espn*
> 
> I partially agree but the razer is about durable problem no matter peeling or double clicking, at least at the early stage razer mice feel good. This benq taiwan mices feel so cheap just by holding it for 1 second, the clicking are so cheap feeling too. It is just a $5 mice in a gaming shape.


Even comparing the FK1 2014 to the new BenQ FK1, the BenQ coating has become glossy and scratched up after only a few months of use where the FK1 2014 is almost perfect after years of abuse. The BenQ I received was also DOA, so yeah I tend to agree, if anything build quality has taken a dive with the new product line when you really would expect the opposite. Perhaps its RIP for Zowie?


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solz*
> 
> Olofmeister using the Steelseries Rival tho and players like flusha krimz get_right and even shox played with other mice most of the majors.


Currently it is 9 out of 10 using benq taiwan mices


----------



## espn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeptil0t*
> 
> Even comparing the FK1 2014 to the new BenQ FK1, the BenQ coating has become glossy and scratched up after only a few months of use where the FK1 2014 is almost perfect after years of abuse. The BenQ I received was also DOA, so yeah I tend to agree, if anything build quality has taken a dive with the new product line when you really would expect the opposite. Perhaps its RIP for Zowie?


With 9 out of 10 top rating csgo players using benq taiwan mices, no matter how bad the quality is there would be a lot of kids buying those just because their "heros" use it.


----------



## Erikdayo

I'm sure it's been clearly answered but just asking again since I don't have time to read through everything at work. Is there anything noticeably different about my 2 1/2 year old Fk2 with the yellow logo/scroll wheel compared to the current red logo + black scroll wheel? I think I saw that the scroll wheel is a little different. Anything else to be aware of? I assume the 'click latency' is about the same?

Thanks!


----------

